# [COMBAT] Pool of Radiance



## Thanee (Nov 1, 2005)

This is the thread for combat declarations for the [smallcaps]*Pool of Radiance*[/smallcaps] campaign. It will be used for all combat declarations by the players instead of posting to the IC-thread during combat. Each combat round will be summarized by me in the IC-thread, once all actions are declared. This is meant to ensure a good readability of the IC-thread.

To recap what this thread is about, a repost from the OOC-thread:
[SBLOCK][COMBAT] - This is a special thread for combat declarations. Whenever the game moves into combat rounds, I will put up a link to it. In this thread, instead of the IC-thread, you can then describe your actions for the next round. Your combat declaration should include a visual description (like an IC-post) of the action, which I can copy over to the combat resolution post in the IC-thread, probably with some modifications to put it into context. Since I will roll all dice when the combat round gets resolved, you should not include the result of your actions in the description, if it depends on a dice roll, which you cannot know about at that point. Furthermore, the post should include what actions your character takes below the description, for example...
Free Action: Drop bow
Move Action: Move to <space> and draw sword
Standard Action: Attack <target>
Abbreviations (like FA, MA, SA, FRA) can certainly be used.
In some cases it might be a good idea to give alternate actions depending on certain events, which you are still uncertain about. Please consider the declared actions of your fellow players, when you post yours (you can ignore initiative order in this context, that means, if you see that player #1, whose character is acting after yours, is attacking monster A, then you could also attack monster A, moving into flanking position, for example, for support). This is specifically not considered metagaming (but rather an aid to better be able to cooperate, given that you do not know the outcome of the actions happening before your turn, it's just a fair compensation).
I prefer combat to go quick, so if possible one combat round per day (at most one round per two days) would be good. If you know, that it is likely you cannot keep up at some point, posting a course of action in advance, which I can use as a guideline then, could work as well. If necessary, I will delay or control your characters to speed things up.[/SBLOCK]

*The Party*







*Earmy "the spider"*, human rogue|wizard (Scott DeWar)




*Eldwyn Billbuckle*, strongheart halfling bard|cleric (Scotley)




*Rover*, Eldwyn's riding dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eldwyn mounted




*Emagor Rilliance*, human fighter|wizard (Leif)




*Professor Schnickschnack Schabernack*, whisper gnome archivist|rogue (Malachei)

_outside Phlan_






*Eliath*, moon elf fighter|rogue (HolyMan)




*Elrohas Nenmacil*, sun elf duskblade|cleric (Nac Mac Feegle; NPC)




*Grynth*, orc barbarian|ranger (Tailspinner; NPC)




*Kylest Soulstone*, shield dwarf fighter|scout (hafrogman; NPC)




*Selvaggio*, human druid|ranger (Mista Collins; NPC)




*Intrepido*, Selvaggio's wolf companion




*Storm*, human fighter|ranger (renau1g; NPC)




*Thunder*, human barbarian|favored soul (Branding Opportunity; NPC)

_currently missing..._






*Aylor Creegan*, shield dwarf monk|fighter (Bloodweaver1; NPC)




*Sir Dryw Domiel*, half-elf knight|druidic avenger (Mark Chance; NPC)




*Kordunn Asteroth*, gold dwarf paladin|sorcerer (Voadam; NPC)




*Oog*, goblin rogue|warlock (Krug; NPC) - disguised as Elmus, halfling gourmet

*Links*

[IC1] Prologue - Setting Sail
[IC1] First Chapter - Valhingen Graveyard
[IC1] Second Chapter - Missing Brother (Kuto's Well)
[IC1] Third Chapter - Reconquest of Sokol Keep
[IC1] Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane
[IC1] Fifth Chapter - The Rescue of Amber (Podol Plaza)
[IC1] Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library
[IC2] Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library (continued)
[IC2] Seventh Chapter - Barren River

[INFO] Campaign Information








*OOC:*


 Out of Character













*OOC:*



[RG] Rogues Gallery

DICE ROLLS


----------



## Thanee (Nov 1, 2005)

*First Chapter - Valhingen Graveyard*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 1*

Battle Map - Round 0

*Initiative:*

24 *Oog/Elmus*
23 *Skeleton*
22 *Selvaggio*
20 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
14 *Kordunn*
12 *Undead Leader*
11 *Thunder*
09 *Walking Corpse*
07 Kylest
05 *Eldwyn*


----------



## Krug (Nov 1, 2005)

*Oog/Elmus*

" Oog shivers at the sight of the undead, but is not overly surprised. He brings to his hands the eldritch energy swirling around the city, feeling it enter his body. He then propels an eldritch blast towards the leader... " 

Move: 10' back
Std action: Attack leader of undead
Eldritch blast: +5 (ranged, 60') 1d6


----------



## Voadam (Nov 1, 2005)

"*Azuth's noble beard! Behind you man! Lookout*!" Kordunn shouts to the tall mountain of a fellow. With a quick gesture the dwarf sends out a shining bolt of eldritch power that streaks towards the leading undead figure to strike it unerringly in the chest. 

[SBLOCK] magic missile at the lead one. [/SBLOCK]

Kordunn sets his polearm and awaits the slow undead.

"*Let them come to us. They appear not to have ranged attacks*."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2005)

*Eldwyn*

Softly to his mount Eldwyn says, "Steady boy, you're okay."  Then more loudly to the others, "Watch that leader I fear it is a Wight and can drain the very life from you with a touch. The bone one is best fought with hammers or maces." Having sling in hand, Eldwyn goes ahead and looses a stone at the leader, then readies his holy symbol to try and turn them away.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 2, 2005)

"Heel!" Selvaggio shouts as he commands Intrepido to follow as he takes a few steps back to put more distance between him and the undead, drawing his cudgel at the same time. His eyes seem to be focused between the undead and a patch of grass 25 feet from where he stands.

[sblock]
*SELVAGGIO*
FA - Handle Animal: +8 mod to beat DC 10
MA - to move to square S11
SA - ready to cast _entangle_ if any of the undead come within 20 feet of me (and centered on the intersection W11;X12)

*INTREPIDO*
MA - Move to square S12
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 2, 2005)

If an undead moves through my threatened area with my reach weapon I will use the AoO to disarm if it is an armed one and smite them if unarmed.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2005)

*First Chapter - Valhingen Graveyard*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 2*

Battle Map - Round 1

*Initiative:*

24 *Oog/Elmus*
23 *Skeleton*
22 *Selvaggio*
20 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
14 *Kordunn*
12 *Undead Leader*
11 *Thunder*
09 *Walking Corpse*
07 Kylest
05 *Eldwyn*


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 3, 2005)

Seeing that none of the undead seem to be approaching him, Selvaggio decides to step toward the corpse with the deformed head. Drawing his sickle into his offhand as approaches, Selvaggio swings the cudgel in his right hand hoping to connect with the undead's skull. Intrepido stays on Selvaggio's heels waiting for his next command, but eager to get a hold of the skeletons bones.

[sblock]MA - move to square X12 drawing his sickle
SA - Swing club at undead creature (+4 melee 1d6+2 dmg)

Intrepido will move to square W12 right behind Selvaggio[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Nov 3, 2005)

Oog summons another batch of eldritch energy and hurls it at the undead leader, attempting to take him down.

Std action: Eldritch Blast


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2005)

Kordun will move forward ten feet to space 14 to threaten both the shambling undead and the wight. With a standard attack Kordunn will smite the wight if he still stands, and the shambler if he does not.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2005)

Seeing that the foes are getting the worst of it, Eldwyn decides it is best to finish them off rather than turn them. He sets his sling in motion once more. If the wight is still up that will be the target, the skeleton is second choice and the zombie third. If all are fallen by the time his turn comes he'll just praise his fellows and his god.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 5, 2005)

*First Chapter - Valhingen Graveyard*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 3*

Battle Map - Round 2

*Initiative:*

24 *Oog/Elmus*
22 *Selvaggio*
20 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
14 *Kordunn*
11 *Thunder*
09 *Walking Corpse*
07 Kylest
05 *Eldwyn*


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 5, 2005)

Selvaggio swings both his club and his sickle, hoping to finish this unholy creature.

Full-round: +2 club/+2 sickle (1d6+2 club/1d6+1 sickle)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2005)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn moves into a position to aid the wounded Kylest with healing if needed.


----------



## Krug (Nov 6, 2005)

"I'll get you this time!" says Oog, as he summons another bolt at the last adversary.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2005)

"*And now for the last one*." Kordunn holds his ground and swings the polearm in a broad sweep to strike at the last standing undead.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 7, 2005)

*First Chapter - Valhingen Graveyard*

*First Combat Encounter - END OF COMBAT*

Battle Map - Round 3


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2006)

*Third Chapter - Reconquest of Sokol Keep*

*First Combat Encounter - SURPRISE ROUND*

Battle Map - Round 0

*Initiative:*

22 *Giant Frog*
04 *Kylest*


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 18, 2006)

Kylest's blade seems to leap into his hands as he strides to close in on the froggy foe.

"Look out!"



[ooc: Move to within 10' of frog N25, N26 depending on what the frog does on it's turn.  Draw sword as he moves.]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2006)

Though not consciously aware of the threat, Kordunn reacts instinctively with honed combat reflexes if the frog provokes an attack within his reach.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2006)

*Third Chapter - Reconquest of Sokol Keep*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 1*

Battle Map - Round 0-S

*Initiative:*

22 *Giant Frog*
17 *Oog*
15 *Selvaggio*
14 Rover
12 Intrepido
12 *Eldwyn*
09 *Kordunn*
07 *Aylor*
04 *Kylest*


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 18, 2006)

At the sudden sign of danger from the waters of the Barren River, Selvaggio reaches into his pouch and pulls out his mistletoe and holly and starts chanting some sort of incantation that is hard to hear over the shouts of his companions. 

[sblock]Selvaggio spontaneously casts Summon Nature's Ally II (Crocodile) centered on square M25, in place of his memorized Barkskin spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn pulls his sling and loads a stone to attack the frog.


----------



## Krug (Jun 19, 2006)

Oog casts a bolt at the frog, stepping closer if he's out of range.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 19, 2006)

Kordunn smashes his spiked gauntlet into the tender inside of the frog's mouth, trying to induce it to open up and release him.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Aylor*

Slow to react due to the high waters, Aylor sluggishly moves towards the giant toad. Gripping her hands together, she attempts to hammer down on the gaint creature. 

OOC: Moves to K25 and uses her Hammerfist. If the toad disappears, she delays until the target becomes available again.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 20, 2006)

Assuming his companions haven't slaughtered the beast already, Kylest will try and reach out to grab the pendant from the creature, or at least get a closer look.  He also tries to keep one ear peeled for the boatsman's cries.

5ft step to M26 (assuming the frog is there)
Unarmed striking a held object to grab the pendant?

Listen +7


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2006)

*Third Chapter - Reconquest of Sokol Keep*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 2*

Battle Map - Round 1

*Initiative:*

22 *Giant Frog*
17 *Oog*
15 *Selvaggio*
14 Rover
12 Intrepido
12 *Eldwyn*
09 *Kordunn*
07 *Aylor*
04 *Kylest*


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"Steady Rover, this toad shall be naught but a chew toy for you soon." Eldwyn drops another stone into his sling and lets fly at the big frog.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 21, 2006)

Stoicly focusing on the task at hand Kordunn draws back his fist and smashes again at the toad's membraneous insides.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Sensing the end is near for the toad, she shouts loadly at the creature and unleshes a flurry of blows. 

OOC: flurry of blows (hopefully she won't get poisoned again).


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 22, 2006)

As Selvaggio's chanting stops, a large reptile appears next to the giant toad and strikes out with its jaws and lashes out with its tail. Both Selvaggio and Intrepido watch as the two beasts fight.


----------



## Krug (Jun 22, 2006)

Oog tramples through the swamp, prepares another eldrtich bolt and fires it at the creature.

_Move to K21, fire another bolt_


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 22, 2006)

Unable to get a real bearing on what is going on with the boatman and the pendant, Kylest settles for doing his best to prevent the frog from snacking on his friend.

He holds his ground and swings again at the giant amphibian.


[ooc: Greatsword+1   +7 melee (2d6+4/19-20)]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2006)

*Third Chapter - Reconquest of Sokol Keep*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 3*

Battle Map - Round 2

*Initiative:*

22 *Giant Frog*
17 *Oog*
15 Crocodile (Summoned Creature)
15 *Selvaggio*
14 Rover
12 Intrepido
12 *Eldwyn*
09 *Kordunn*
07 *Aylor*
04 *Kylest*


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 22, 2006)

Severely dissapointed in his namesake's action, hafrogman reaches out and bats the frog on the nose with a rolled up newspaper.

"Bad frog.  You stop chewing on my character right now!"


Meanwhile, Kylest continues struggling to free himself from the froggy maw.  

[Grapple +5.]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 22, 2006)

The crocodile full attacks while Selvaggio fires another arrow. Intrepido stays by Selvaggio's side.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 23, 2006)

Kordunn calls upon his training as a champion of Azuth to channel as much positive energy into his own body as he can to heal the severe wounds.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

With a dawning awareness that the situation is becoming dire for some of his companions, Eldwyn looses another stone at the frog.


----------



## Krug (Jun 23, 2006)

*Oog*

"Hit me! I'm tasty!!" shouts Oog at the frog, hoping it will stop it from attacking his comrades. He steps forward and casts another bolt, hoping this will take the creature down finally, aiming for a spot right between its eyes.

_Move to K23; fier another bolt_


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2006)

*Third Chapter - Reconquest of Sokol Keep*

*First Combat Encounter - END OF COMBAT*

Battle Map - Round 3


----------



## Thanee (Sep 10, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*First Combat Encounter - SURPRISE ROUND*

Battle Map - Round 0

*Initiative:*

25 *Oog/Elmus*
21 Rover (Mount)
18 *Aylor*
15 *Selvaggio*
15 *Kylest*
12 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
11 *Kordunn*
06 Dirtan
05 *Eldwyn*


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 10, 2006)

Drawing an arrow from his quiver, Selvaggio knocks it as he takes a few steps to his left and fires it at the Orc farthest from him.

Intrepido stays with Selvaggio at his heels and waits for further commands.


OOC - attack _Orc I_ with shortbow


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2006)

Move closer to the orcs, magic longsword wielded two handed.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 11, 2006)

*Hp:*

Kylest steps out from behind the wall and attempts to draw the orcs away from their intended target.

"Get 'em!"

5ft step to W20
SA: Total defense (with bonus from tumble ranks)
AC: 22


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

Aylor springs into action and moves as close to the Orcs as possible without over extending herself. All the while taunting the ugly brutes, "Hey Elf lovers! Your mothers slept goats!!"

Double Movement to X19 (45ft)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Commanding Rover to heel, the halfling strides forward until he can get a shot at one of the Orcs. As soon as he can he sends a stone flying toward a foe.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 13, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 1*

Battle Map - Round 0-S

*Initiative:*

25 *Oog/Elmus*
21 Victim
21 Rover (Mount)
18 *Aylor*
16 *Orc II*
15 *Selvaggio*
15 *Kylest*
13 *Orc III*
12 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
11 *Kordunn*
10 *Orc I*
06 Dirtan
05 *Eldwyn*


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 13, 2006)

*HP: 37, AC 22 until he acts*

Depending on the status of the various orcs on his turn (In order), Kylest will. . .

Is Orc III alive?  5-ft Step (W19).  Attack!
Is Orc II standing right next to me?  Attack!
Is Orc II continuing to assault the victim?  Move (V17).  Attack!
If none of the above apply, Kylest will attempt to charge Orc I, if there is an open path.
Failing all that, move somewhere and swing a big piece of steel at something else (preferably something green . . . sorry Oog).

No move or 5-ft step . . .
Attack +8, 2d6+4, 19-20/x2 . . . AC 16

Move 10-ft or more
Attack +8, 3d6+4, 19-20/x2 . . . AC 17

Charge
Attack +10, 3d6+4, 19-20/x2 . . . AC 15


I think that covers anything except flavor text.

With undwarfly speed and grace, Kylest darts forward into the fray, his sword raised high in a very dwarfly display of orc-related violence.  His sword swings firmly even as he keeps an eye out for the orc's intended prey.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Seeing the hit, Eldwyn mutters under his breath, "maybe this loaner sling isn't so bad." Dropping another bullet in the cup he sets it spinning and selects a target. 

OOC: Given his place in the init. he'll just fire at whatever orc is left after his companions have their fun.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 15, 2006)

Kordunn will double move to get to V17 if he can to threaten the unscathed orc who is kicking the downed victim. If not he will then move and magic missile that orc.


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2006)

Oog casts a bolt at Orc III. "Die you ugly thing!"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 16, 2006)

Aylor steps right up to the closest Orc and slams her fists into its green flesh. All the while she continues to taunt the Orc with small verbal jabs. "Didn't I kill your brother yesterday as he begged for mercy?"

OOC: Move to X19 and usw Hammer fist on Orc III.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 2*

Battle Map - Round 1

*Initiative:*

25 *Oog/Elmus*
21 Victim
18 *Aylor*
16 *Orc II*
15 *Selvaggio*
15 *Kylest*
12 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
11 *Kordunn*
10 *Orc I*
06 Dirtan
05 *Eldwyn*
05 Rover (Mount)


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 18, 2006)

Kylest grimaces as the orc attempts to flee the battle.  He cannot get away to call for reinforcements.  As if the potential orcish horde was at his heels, the dwarven warrior sprints down the alleyway, his sword trailing behind to come to bear upon his foe once more.

Charge Orc I (W4)
Attack +10, 3d6+4, 19-20/x2 . . . AC 15


----------



## Krug (Sep 19, 2006)

Sensing vicotry, Oog gives chase and sends another bolt at the raging orc. "Fear my bolts!" he shouts.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

OOC: Given that pretty much everyone goes first, Eldwyn will target whoever remains. The fleeing Orc 1 would be his first choice followed by whatever orc is closest. 

Warming to his new sling Eldwyn lets fly another bullet. "Steady Rover, you'll get your chance."


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 19, 2006)

Selvaggio takes a few steps to the right so that Eldwyn isn't infront of his shot, Selvaggio takes aim and hopes his arrow flies true and kills the fleeing orc.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Aylor smiles devishly as she watches the Orcs swing hit nothing but solid earth. "Your about as deathly as pretty little pink fairy!" Says Aylor as she takes advantage of the Orcs reckless behavior she bounds her fists into the Orc's explosed skin. 

OOC: Fists of Fury on the closest possible target.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 3*

Battle Map - Round 2

*Initiative:*

25 *Oog/Elmus*
21 Victim
18 *Aylor*
16 *Orc II*
15 *Selvaggio*
15 *Kylest*
12 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
11 *Kordunn*
06 Dirtan
05 *Eldwyn*
05 Rover (Mount)


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*First Combat Encounter - END OF COMBAT*

Battle Map - Round 3


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*Second Combat Encounter - SURPRISE ROUND*

Battle Map - Round 0

*Initiative:*

22 *Oog/Elmus*
22 *Kylest*
17 *Selvaggio*
17 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
13 *Kordunn*
08 Dirtan
03 *Eldwyn*
03 *Aylor*


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 25, 2006)

As the arrow flies towards the orcs, Kylest is following close in it's wake, his feet slapping noiselessly on the cobblestones and his mouth open in a silent shout.

Delay until 17.
Move to N29
Attack Templeguard 1 +8   3d6+4   19-20/x2
AC 17

Kylest does nothing for the surprise round.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Once again Eldwyn sets his trusty sling in motion. "I wonder if that white haired fellow is a shaman or something." He takes aim at the fellow and looses the bullet.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 26, 2006)

Once the _Silence Arrow_ is fired, Selvaggio starts to draw another arrow before moving to get a clear shot.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 26, 2006)

Kordunn will charge in to R29 and attack Orc II with his magic sword. His approach silenced by the magic arrow.

I believe that is 20' of movement in a straight line so a charge is possible.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

Aylor eyes the Orcs as a large cat would eye its prey. Once the signal is given, she too like her companions, charge in for the kill. 

Move action: Full Move to N29 
Standard action: Attach Ocr I using hammer fist (She will charge & use hammer first on Orc I if possible)


----------



## Krug (Sep 28, 2006)

*Oog*
After the arrow is shot, Oog casts a bolt, trying to get a surprise attack at one of the orcs.

_Cast bolt at orc at O28, surprise attack._


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*Second Combat Encounter - ROUND 1*

Battle Map - Round 0-S

*Initiative:*

17 *Selvaggio*
17 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
17 *Oog/Elmus*
17 *Kylest*
13 *Kordunn*
09 *Templeguard II*
08 Dirtan
03 *Eldwyn*
03 *Aylor*


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Seeing the others have things well in hand, Eldwyn reloads and moves forward looking for other threats. Rover follows at his heels.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 28, 2006)

Seeing that his companions have everything undercontrol, Selvaggio and Intrepido approach the two fallen orcs. Selvaggio keeps his eye on the one still standing, just incase he tries to flee.



OOC - Move to N28. Ready action to fire bow if remaining orc tries to flee.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 28, 2006)

With grim faced determinism, Kylest moves to ensure that no orc manages to raise the alarm.  Having learned his lesson regarding orcs with spears, he tries to duck and roll under the blade and come up, swinging his own sword at the final foe.

MA: Move to Q28, tumble +9
SA: Attack Templeguard II
Attack +8 3d6+4 19-20/x2
AC 17


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Quickly, Aylor exposes the Orc’s pea sized brain to day light by smashing it’s skull with the heel of her foot. Please to see the Orc’s feebled grey matter spill on the stone ground, she hastily turns her attention to the remaining Orc and engages him in mortal combat. 



OOC: If the Orc is still standing, she will take a 5’ step and flurry of blows.


----------



## Krug (Sep 29, 2006)

_If his companions haven't killed it, Oog casts another bolt at the obviously outnumbered orc._

"Now go amuse your dark gods," says Oog, casting a bolt at the goblin.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2006)

Kordunn presses his attack, the magic longsword flashing quickly in his capable hands as he curls around the orc to keep it off balance.

five foot step to Q29 to flank with Dirtan (hoping his unarmed strikes are improved and threaten) then attack temple guard, hopefully dropping him before he backs up to strike with the spear.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*Second Combat Encounter - END OF COMBAT*

Battle Map - Round 1


----------



## Thanee (Oct 6, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*Third Combat Encounter - ROUND 1*

Battle Map - Round 0

*Initiative:*

21 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
20 *Eldwyn*
20 *Templeguard III*
17 *Oog/Elmus*
16 *Kordunn*
15 *Selvaggio*
07 *Aylor*
07 Rover
06 *Templeguard IV*
05 *Kylest*
04 Dirtan


----------



## Thanee (Oct 7, 2006)

Was in the wrong thread. 



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=If this is a surprise round]
> Aylor eyes the Orc hiding behind the pillar greedly and rushes in for the kill.
> 
> OOC: Move to Orc IV and uses hammer fist[/sblock]
> ...


----------



## Krug (Oct 7, 2006)

Oog raises his hand and fires off a bolt at one of the orcs, trying to catch him while still wary.

_Fire a bolt at Templeguard IV; sneak attack if possible._


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 7, 2006)

With aggresion felt between the bond, Selvaggio points to the orc to his left to signal Intrepido to attack.

Approaching the orc to his right Selvaggio swings his club, hoping to kill him quickly.

ooc - Intrepido attacks Orc IV. Selvaggio attacks Orc III.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 7, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Having no clear shot and having his bardic music and magic foiled by the silence. Eldwyn drops his sling in his pouch and starts to work his way around the column to come in behind one of the guards (IV). Rover follows at his heels. He will pull his flail and attack. 

OOC: Limited posting this weekend, so I gave a couple rounds actions now.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 7, 2006)

Hmm, looks like everyone gets to go before me.  Alas.

In general, Kylest will try to move (as neccesary) to engage.  Tumble +10 as neccesary.
Attack Orc III  Attack +10, 2d6+7.
If he moves 10' or more, +1d6 damage and AC goes to 17.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*Third Combat Encounter - ROUND 2*

Battle Map - Round 1

*Initiative:*

21 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
20 *Eldwyn*
20 *Templeguard III*
17 *Oog/Elmus*
16 *Kordunn*
15 *Selvaggio*
13 *Templeguard VI*
10 *Templeguard VIII*
09 *Templeguard V*
07 Rover
06 *Templeguard IV*
06 *Aylor*
05 *Kylest*
05 *Templeguard VII*
04 Dirtan


----------



## Scotley (Oct 9, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Reassessing the situation, Eldwyn calls upon divine power and casts a blast of sound among the oncoming foes. 

OOC: Soundburst attempting to catch as many as possible of the 4 Orcs just joining the fight.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 9, 2006)

Calling upon the divine power of Meilikki, Selvaggio concentrates on his club as he moves forward towards the four new foes. A green glow surrounds the weapon and it seems to harden and grow slightly.

_OOC - cast shillelagh and move to R17. Intrepido attack (and trip if successful)_


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 10, 2006)

[sblock=If Orc III falls]OOC: Moves to the nearst Orc and uses flurry of blows. If target is outside the 5ft radius, she will use hammer fist.

"Oh more!" Says Aylor as the Temple's forces come into the main hall. Quickly she turns to face the on coming force and shouts loudly, "Come on you son's of a mindless pigs. Time to join the rest of your friends with that eyeless, mindless and pig faced god of yours!""[/sblock][sblock=If Orc III is still alive]OOC: Flurry of Blows on Orc III
"Time to join the rest of your friends with that eyeless, mindless and pig faced god of yours!"[/sblock]

OOC: I hate going last in the initiative order!!!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*Third Combat Encounter - ROUND 3*

Battle Map - Round 2

*Initiative:*

23 *Kylest*
21 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
17 *Oog/Elmus*
15 *Selvaggio*
13 *Kordunn*
13 *Templeguard VI* (no action)
10 *Eldwyn*
10 *Templeguard VIII* (standard or move action only)
09 *Templeguard V*
07 Rover
06 *Templeguard IV*
06 *Aylor*
05 *Templeguard VII*
04 Dirtan


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

[sblock=If OrcVI Falls]Capitializing on Eldwyn's divine intervention, she rolls and attacks one of the stunned Orcs. 

OOC:Flurry of Blows on or Orc VIII if it moves with in range or Aylor will Tumble to O13 and attack Orc V.[/sblock][sblock=If OrcVI still stands] Capitializing on Eldwyn's divine intervention, she continues to press her attack by pumling one Orc at a time. 

OOC: FLurry of Blows on Orc VI. [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 13, 2006)

Kordunn takes the opportunity to silently channel positive energy to heal himself as much as he can.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 13, 2006)

Kylest makes a break for the backside of the columns.  His sword precedes him as he rounds the corner and comes around to open conflict against the orcs on a new front.  He swings  at the temple guard, still hoping to bring the battle to a speedy resolution.

MA: Move to M14   (N18->M17->L16->L15->M14 = 25ft)
SA: Attack Templeguard V
Attack +10 melee (3d6+7/19-20)

AC goes to 17


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling returns to his trusty sling, pulling the weapon and sending a stone at one of the guards (TGVII).


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 13, 2006)

Hurt by the attack from the Orc, Intrepido still presses forward, trying to sink his fangs into the Orcs flesh.

Seeing Intrepido cut deeply by the Orc's blade, Selvaggio takes a step toward the Orc. With his club in his right hand and his sickle in his left, he deals the Orc two devasting blows.


5ft step to S18 & full attack with Shillelagh Club and Sickle.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*Third Combat Encounter - ROUND 4*

Battle Map - Round 3

*Initiative:*

23 *Kylest*
21 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
17 *Oog/Elmus*
15 *Selvaggio*
13 *Kordunn*
10 *Eldwyn*
10 *Templeguard VIII*
09 *Templeguard V*
07 Rover
06 *Templeguard IV*
06 *Aylor*
05 *Templeguard VII*
04 Dirtan


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 15, 2006)

Aylor sees a break within the front lines and moves in to face the enemy. "Time to join the rest of your friends with that eyeless, mindless and pig faced god of yours!", She shouts.

OOC: Steps to 'O16' and Flurry of Blows to Temple Guard VIII.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling looses another stone, but takes the measure of his companions. Eager to heal any who fall.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 16, 2006)

Intrepido lunges for the orcs legs, hoping to sink his teeth in deep and pull him to the ground.

Continuing his assault on the guard, Selvaggio swings with both his club and his sickle.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2006)

Kiordunn steps forward over the dead orc, his blade whirling as he slashes at the orcish temple guard.

Move to P16 and strike guard VII


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 16, 2006)

Kylest grits his teeth against the pain in his leg and circles around the orc, slashing out once more.

5ft step to N13
Attack Orc V
Attack +10 melee (2d6+7/19-20)


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*Third Combat Encounter - END OF COMBAT*

Battle Map - Round 4


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*Fourth Combat Encounter - ROUND 1*

Battle Map - Round 0

*Initiative:*

19 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
18 *Kylest*
17 *Kordunn*
16 *Aylor*
15 *Selvaggio*
15 Dirtan
10 *Oog/Elmus*
10 *Eldwyn*
05 Rover
01 *The Orcs*


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

With a nod of understanding to Ditran, Eldwyn begins to read the scroll on top. Flame strike not being the best indoor spell, Eldwyn centers it just outside between Mace and Gruul.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

As everyone makes their move, Aylor turns the corner, levels her crossbow and takes aim at the lead Orc. Regardless of if she hits her mark, she begins to reload her light crossbow and advances to the oncoming horde. 

OOC: Attacks Orc II with her light crossbow and then advances to Q14 (30').


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 13, 2006)

Kylest crouches deeper in the shadows, trying to resist the urge to charge into the midst of the orcs.  He waits to spring the trap once the orcs try and move upon his friends.

Hide +7
Ready an action to attack the first orc to come within range.
Attack +10   2d6+7


----------



## Voadam (Nov 13, 2006)

Kordunn steps out and blasts bolts of pure arcane force through the entrance at the orc with the flail who looks like a leader. He stands his ground drawing the orc's attention to himself shouting dwarven battle cries at them.

(hold the line feat and combat reflexes for each one that charges Kordunn).


----------



## Krug (Nov 13, 2006)

Oog waits until the spell that Eldwyn happens before casting a bolt at the nearest standing orc. He giggles in glee, knowing this will be fun.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 14, 2006)

Removing the memory of one of this morning prayers to Meilikki, Selvaggio begins praying for the aid of the Forest Queen. The floor almost seems to shake as a low growl can be heard in between the orcs and the rest of the party.

[sblock]Casts Summon Nature's Ally II in place of Barkskin in order to cast as many wolves (1d3) as possible. Where they go will depend on how the map looks at the beginning of Selvaggio's next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*Fourth Combat Encounter - ROUND 2*

Battle Map - Round 1

*Initiative:*

17 *Kordunn*
16 *Aylor*
15 *Selvaggio*
15 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
15 Dirtan
10 *Eldwyn*
10 *Oog/Elmus*
05 Rover
01 *Kylest*
01 *The Orcs*


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 16, 2006)

Kylest barely spares a glance for the first orc to fall from his blade.  If things go well, he will be only the first of many this day.  If things do not go well . . . then there is nothing to celebrate.  He briefly considers the two orcs that have penetrated the front line, but decides stemming the flow is more vital.  Springing from his concealment, he brings his sword around to bear on the center of the orcish formation.

MA: Move to P19
SA: Attack Orc VIII
Attack +10 3d6+7
AC: 17


P.S.  Technically readying an action is different from delaying and shouldn't change my initiative.  But since I'm still going before the orcs, no real difference.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 17, 2006)

As Selvaggio finishes his spell, the growling becomes clear as _____ wolves appear out of thin air. Selvaggio steps forward drawing his sickle and swinging his club at the orc in melee with Aylor. The wolves seem to mimick Selvaggio's actions as they lunge toward the orcs closer to the doorway.

Intrepido sticks on Selvaggio's heels, ready to attack anyone that approaches within his reach.


[sblock=OOC]FA - Selvaggio finishes casting Summon Nature's Ally II. Feel free to change my above post to adjust for the # of wolves summoned (1d3).
Squares to place wolves in this order: 
Q19 - attack orc II (attempting a trip if successful)
O19 - attack orc VII (attempting a trip if successful)
R20 - attack orc IX (attempting a trip if successful)

MA - Move to p15, drawing his sickle into his offhand
SA - Attack Orc IV with his already drawn club.

Intrepido
MA - Follow Selvaggio to O14
SA - Ready action to attack (and trip) any enemy that comes within reach.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Extremely pleased with the success of the flame strike, Eldwyn eagerly begins reading the second scroll in his stack. As the words vanish from the page an 8 foot tall vaguely man shaped mound of earth begins to rise up just behind the Orc Shaman (S23). "Stay with me Rover," he adds as the scroll crumbles away. 

OOC: Divine scroll of Summon Monster V to call up a medium Earth Elemental.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

"I don't know what's worse, your aim or your breath!" Taunts the stout female dwarf as she drops her crossbow to the ground and delivers a furious combination of elbows and knees to the Orc's lower body.

OOC: She drops her crossbow (free action I think) and does a flurry of blows on Orc IV (the one in front of her).


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2006)

With a cry Kordunn slashes at orc II with his magic sword.

It is not clear whether Kordunn is cursing his foolishness at not having used his paladin powers to heal up before this mass melee or the foe before him and the dark god he serves.


----------



## Krug (Nov 18, 2006)

Oog growls in terror. He takes a step back and casts another bolt at the orc that dared injure him.

_Move to S12, cast a bolt at Orc III_


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*Fourth Combat Encounter - ROUND 3*

Battle Map - Round 2

*Initiative:*

17 *Kordunn*
16 *Aylor*
15 Wolf II (Summoned Creature)
15 *Selvaggio*
15 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
15 Dirtan
10 *Eldwyn*
10 *Oog/Elmus*
05 Rover
01 *Kylest*
01 *The Orcs*


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Immediately reading again, Eldwyn finishes off another scroll. A cloud of glittering particles bursts over the ogre and his closest companions outlinging them with motes of light. 

OOC: Glitterdust centered on the ogre.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

Not even giving the two fallen Orcs a second thought, she quickly runs over their dying corspes and moves to help fill the front line. Ducking and dodging her way through the battle field she nimbly makes her way to the largest and by far the ugliest looking creature in the temple and shouts, "Hey ugly! I'm smaller than you, try picking on me!"

OOC: Combat Expertise -3 BaB (28AC vs Gruul, 23AC vs everyone else), move to R20, attack Gruul with Hammerfist: +3 melee (1d10+3) _Note: Not too sure if one can use Combat Expertise, move, then attack..._


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 19, 2006)

Seeing his new ally severly wounded, Selvaggio steps forward and lays his hands on the back of Dirtan. A greenish glow surrounds the gnome's wounds and the majority of them appear to close up.

Intrepido isn't far behind as he is eager to sink his jaws into orcish flesh.

OOC - Move to P18 and cast _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on Dirtan.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2006)

Kordunn shouts out words of arcane power and two bolts of magical energy streak towards the orcish priest next to the ogre.


ooc magic missile mace.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 20, 2006)

Kylest smiles with grim satisfaction as his blade slides clear of yet another fallen orc.  He calls out in a mocking voice.

"Two."

Then he resumes his path through the orc formation's flank.  His blade raised high he stands his ground and swings heavily at his foe.

Attack Orc XII
Attack +10
2d6+7


----------



## Krug (Nov 23, 2006)

Oog takes a step back and casts another bolt to down another orc.

_Step to R14 and cast another bolt_


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*Fourth Combat Encounter - ROUND 4*

Battle Map - Round 3

*Initiative:*

17 *Kordunn*
16 *Aylor*
15 Wolf II (Summoned Creature)
15 *Selvaggio*
15 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
15 Dirtan
10 Medium Earth Elemental (Summoned Creature)
10 *Eldwyn*
10 *Oog/Elmus*
05 Rover
01 *Kylest*
01 *The Orcs*


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Seeing the battle isn't going as well as hoped, Eldwyn begins reading yet another scroll. 

OOC: Monster summoning V this time fire elemental to Q19.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 25, 2006)

Exhausted and badly hurt, Selvaggio drops both his club and sickle and moves back a ways while drawing his bow. Knocking an arrow, he takes aim at the large ogre and lets the arrow fly.

Intrepido, seeing his companion badly injured, continues to guard him from any dangers.

With one orc down and many more remaining, the summoned wolf lunges forward hoping to sink his teeth into more orcish flesh.

[sblock=OOC]Selvaggio
FA - drop weapons
MA - Move to N17 (and drawing bow)
SA - Fire at Gruul

Intrepido
MA - Move to O18
SA - Ready action to attack any enemy within reach

Summoned Wolf
FA - 5ft step to O20
SA - Attack Orc I
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 27, 2006)

"Three."

With a kind of dreadful rhythm Kylest presses his advance and swings again.

Attack Orc X 
Attack +10 
2d6+7

If he drops, Kylest will step into the gap (N21) to threaten the archers.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 27, 2006)

Kordunn:

Kordunn whirls around slashing at the spear orc, hoping to dispatch the skirmisher quickly then return his magic to attacking the cleric and ogre.


Was posted to the IC thread...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Kordunn:
> 
> Kordunn whirls around slashing at the spear orc, hoping to dispatch the skirmisher quickly then return his magic to attacking the cleric and ogre.
> 
> ...




Twice in one day. :\


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

_Have to him down fast before…_ Clenching her hands into a tight a fist, she drops her guard and unleashes a furious pattern of blows against the large brute.

OOC: Flurry of Blows against Gruul;  +4/+4 melee (1d10+3) 

No wammy No wammy No wammy.....


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*Fourth Combat Encounter - ROUND 5*

Battle Map - Round 4

*Initiative:*

17 *Kordunn*
16 *Aylor*
15 Wolf II (Summoned Creature)
15 *Selvaggio*
15 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
15 Dirtan
10 *Eldwyn*
10 *Oog/Elmus*
05 Rover
01 *Kylest*
01 *The Orcs*


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 12, 2006)

Enjoying the excitement of battle with the orcs and the feeling of his teeth sinking into their flesh, the summoned wolf lunges forward once more. This time his target is the orc leader.

Selvaggio, knocking another arrow as Intrepido remains by his side, let's it fly towards the large Ogre.

OOC - Summoned wolf will move forward 5' and attack Mace. Selvaggio will fire another arrow at the ogre. If the ogre falls before that, he will fire it at Archer III.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 12, 2006)

Kylest smiles grimly at Mace.

"Oho, in such a hurry to be number five, are we?"

The bravado is rather spoiled by the flecks of blood that rime Kylest's beard as he struggles to speak.  Still, he raises his blade in mocking salute to the orcish leader.  He moves as if to lash out with his blade, but at the last moment, he pivots aside, tucking himself under as he attempts to come at the orc from a new angle.


Tumble +12 to N23
Skirmish Attack Mace
Attack +10, 3d6+7
AC: 17


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Concerned that his supply of scrolls has been used up at furious rate with little to show for it, Eldwyn tries once more. He begins reading in his clear bardic voice that remains steady despite the churning emotions inside the little halfling. 

OOC: Web centered on P24.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

Sensing that the tide has turned, she quickly re-doubles her efforts and pounds her already bloody fists, elbows, knees and feet into the Ogre. greater tenassity. Smiling she taunts, "When you meet your One-Eye'd-Goat-Loven-Baffoon, tell him Aylor sent you!"

OOC: Flurry of blows on Ogre. If Ogre falls on first strike then the second strike will be at the Shaman.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2006)

Kordunn ducks around the pillar, moving to get into position to flank and calls out another evocation, sending more mystic bolts into the ogre.

ooc move to U21 and magic missile the ogre.


----------



## Krug (Dec 14, 2006)

Oog eyes the situation, then sends a bolt at the boss. "Boss die, orcs flee!" says the goblin.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 14, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*Fourth Combat Encounter - ROUND 6*

Battle Map - Round 5

*Initiative:*

17 *Kordunn*
16 *Aylor*
15 Wolf II (Summoned Creature)
15 *Selvaggio*
15 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
15 Dirtan
10 Hound Archon (Summoned Creature)
10 *Eldwyn*
10 *Oog/Elmus*
05 Rover
01 *Kylest*
01 *The Orcs*


----------



## Voadam (Dec 15, 2006)

Kordunn evokes another pair of eldritch bolts and sends them at the priestly leader before maneuvering around to chase the fleeing shaman, sword drawn.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

"Oh.. you ain't getting away that easy you dung eating pig face!" Shouts the small dwarven women as she quickly follows the heels of the Orc Shaman. Ducking and weaving through the chaos of battle she aims for critical spot with Orc's defenses with hopes of putting him down once and for all. 

OOC: Combat Expertise (-3 BaB) & Move to S24. Hammer Fist & Stunning Blow on Shaman I. If AoO happens from Archer III, she will use Hammer Fist.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 15, 2006)

Kylest looks down at the crushed and mangled remains of his own chest as he sinks to the ground before the orcs' leader.  He briefly regrets never having found the fate of his father. . . or Thunder.  People seem to dissapear far too easily in the town.  His last thought as his vision goes black is the possibility that he will see them wherever he is going. . .


Kylest bleeds.  On Mace if possible


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Seeing Kylest go down, Eldwyn hies forward, still shouting out his song of encouragement. He motions Rover forward as well. He makes for his fallen comrad trying to avoid getting into the fight until he can provide healing.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 15, 2006)

The summoned wolf continues to lunge for the knee of the orc-leader, hoping to grab his hamstring and bring him down.

Pointing to the orc archer, Selvaggio shouts, "ATTACK!" as he knocks another arrow and fires.

Intrepido obeys the command of his master and rushes toward his target, gracefully jumping over all the corpses inbetween.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*Fourth Combat Encounter - ROUND 7*

Battle Map - Round 6

*Initiative:*

17 *Kordunn*
16 *Aylor*
15 *Selvaggio*
15 Intrepido (Animal Companion)
15 Dirtan
10 Hound Archon (Summoned Creature)
10 *Eldwyn*
10 *Oog/Elmus*
05 Rover
01 *Kylest*
01 *The Orcs*


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 19, 2006)

Seeing the leader seriously wounded, Selvaggio waits to see if he falls. Once he goes down, Selvaggio rushes forward with Mistletoe and Holly in hand frantically praying for the Forest Mother's aid.

Intrepido attacks the orc once more.

[sblock=OOC]Selvaggio will hold action until after the leader drops and rush forward and cast Cure Minor Wound to stop Kylest from bleeding any further. If the orc leader doesn't fall, Selvaggio will lose his action this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Dec 19, 2006)

Oog casts another bolt at the last remaining orcs. "Join your boss!" he says.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Seeing he will have to go through Mace to get to his fallen comrad, Eldwyn charges swinging his flail and encouraging Rover to the attack as well.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 19, 2006)

Kordunn steps forward and slashes at the orcish spellslinger, his gleaming blade of magic swinging at the orc's neck. "*You will not escape*."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 21, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

As Kordunn joins her in battle, Aylor attempts to catch the Orc's off gaurd with her deadly combinations. "Beg... I dare you!"

OOC: Combat Expertise (0), Flurry of Blows on first the Shaman and then on the archer. If they both somehow drop before her turn she then moves to engage Archer I.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 21, 2006)

*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*

*Fourth Combat Encounter - END OF COMBAT*

Battle Map - Round 7


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2007)

*Fifth Chapter - The Rescue of Amber*

*First Combat Encounter - SURPRISE ROUND*

Battle Map - Round 0

*Initiative:*

23 *Kylest*
13 *Selvaggio*
11 *Kordunn*
08 *Oog/Elmus*
07 *Thunder*
04 *Eldwyn*
03 *Aylor*


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 1, 2007)

Sticking close to the others as not to break his cover of invisibility Selvaggio steps into through the now open door.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2007)

Kordunn moves forward so that the center of the invisibility proceeds in with the party as they press in on the surprised guards.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

Fighting the temptation to just let fly with his sling, Eldwyn holds the door open for as long as he thinks he can get away with it, and then moves forward slowly. "So, is this where I come to bail my cousin out? I've brought plenty of gems. You do take stones don't you?"  He speaks loudly and with a slight slur of drunkenness.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Aylor*

With everyone piling into the room ahead of her, she waits to see where there is an opening and then begins to deliver the pain. 

OOC: She may have to make a jump or a tumble check to move onto of the table (if it will support her) at Q2 as that will most likely be the only open space available. Punch Hobgoblin III or any other Hobgoblin that is available.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 2, 2007)

*Fifth Chapter - The Rescue of Amber*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 1*

Battle Map - Round 0-S

*Initiative:*

22 *Hobgoblins I, II, III*
13 *Selvaggio*
11 *Kordunn*
08 *Oog/Elmus*
04 *Eldwyn*
03 *Aylor*
02 Thunder
01 Kylest


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 2, 2007)

Moving towards the table, Selvaggio hops on top of it. Using it as a tactical advantage he swings his club at one of the hobgoblins; his hatred for the race showing on his face.

ooc - move to Q2 and attack Hobgoblin IV. Favored enemy is Goblinoid.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 3, 2007)

"*You are outnumbered and outmagicked. Surrender now*." The dwarf gives the remaining guards an ultimatum. Aware that if he personally attacks he will break the invisibility for all, Kordunn uses his ranseur to knock over the weapons against the walls, hopefully before the hobgoblins get to them. If too late for that Kordunn will break the invisibility by striking at the hobgoblins.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

The small Dwarf slaps both her knees and elbows before pointing to each of the surprised Hobgoblins with a deathly smile. "Lets Dance!" She grumbles before lunging into a flurry a tornado of deadly elbows and knees. 

OOC: Flurry of Blows on closest target.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 4, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn waits until he can see most of the party and then lets fly with his sling.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 23, 2007)

*Fifth Chapter - The Rescue of Amber*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 2*

Battle Map - Round 1

*Initiative:*

22 *Hobgoblins I, II, III*
13 *Selvaggio*
11 *Kordunn*
08 *Oog/Elmus*
04 *Eldwyn*
03 *Aylor*
02 Thunder
01 Kylest


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2007)

Eldwyn sends another stone flying at the hobgoblins.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 23, 2007)

Taking a slight step towards the other hobgoblins, Selvaggio attacks with both his sickle and his club, hoping to end this quickly.

OOC - 5ft step to P2, full attack on hobgoblin II.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 7, 2008)

New Year's bump (so you guys don't have to figure out how to find this thread ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (Jan 7, 2008)

Kordunn moves his ranseur in a great spin and brings it down on the hobgoblin across the table from him.

Attack on Hobgoblin II.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Aylor Creegan*

Aylor continues to fly into a whirling tornado of knees and elbows, attacking any lucky hobgoblin that gets in her way. 

OOC: Flurry of Blows on closest target.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 19, 2008)

*Fifth Chapter - The Rescue of Amber*

*First Combat Encounter - END OF COMBAT*

Battle Map - Round 2


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2008)

*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library*

*First Combat Encounter - SURPRISE ROUND*

Battle Map - Round 0

*Initiative:*

17 *Goblin Mage* (has cast _Fireball_)
15 *Eldwyn*
05 *Storm*

*Emagor* and *Kordunn* are still surprised and cannot act yet.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

The Halfling recovers from the fireball and sets his sling spinning and uses it to send a skiprock flying (1d20+9=24) at the goblin, which hits (1d6+2=3) a glancing blow.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2008)

*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 1*

Battle Map - Round 0-S

*Initiative:*

22 *Emagor*
17 *Goblin Mage*
15 *Eldwyn*
05 *Storm*
05 *Kordunn*


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2008)

*Emagor, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor casts _Web_ at the goblin mage, trapping him against the building's roof, and anchoring a portion of the web to the adjacent building to the south.  What I mean is that Emagor is aiming the spell so that the burst of webs laps down the wall by about a foot but still covers the goblin mage, thus strapping him down to the rooftop.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2008)

Since you probably need to know the situation in order to make your next actions:

The goblin failed the save and is entangled and glued to the spot. He is still visible from your direction, as he is at the edge of the web from there.

The goblin then casts a spell and disappears.

[SBLOCK=Emagor]He cast _Invisibility_.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2008)

*Emagor, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Fear not, Friends, our friend the goblin mage is still right where he was, I recognize those signs he was making as those used in an Invisibility spell, so he can only remain hidden from our view while he refrains from taking offensive action against us."

OOC:  put it back the way I originally had it.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

"We're gonna have to get up there to deal with him properly. In the mean time I might keep him out of trouble." He kicks Rover into motion and closes a little then Eldwyn holds up his holy symbol and utters a short prayer. A loud booming sound erupts from the rooftop about where the goblin was last seen. 

OOC: Sound burst damage (1d8=2) DC: 15 fort save or stunned for 1 round. 10' radius burst centered where the goblin was last seen.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2008)

Leif said:


> Sorry, wrong thread.




This was actually the right thread. Combat isn't over yet. 

Next time. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2008)

Storm delays to the beginning of the next round.

Kordunn?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 28, 2008)

Kordunn will ready a scorching ray for the next humanoid to show his face.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2008)

*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 2*

Battle Map - Round 1

*Initiative:*

05 *Kordunn* (readying)
22 *Storm*
22 *Emagor*
17 *Goblin Mage*
17 *Hobgoblins I, II, III*
15 *Eldwyn*
15 *Hobgoblins IV, V, VI*


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2008)

*Emagor, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor will look for an easy way to get up to the trapped/webbed goblin mage, as well as looking around for any other antagonists.  He holds his Wand of _Magic Missile_ at the ready to guard against the unexpected.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 1, 2008)

In case you need to know what the rest is doing in order to decide...

- the goblin mage will do nothing that you will be aware of immediately
- the hobgoblins will close in / try to encircle you, but won't be able to attack this round
- Storm will delay and then shoot at one of the hobgoblins from the first group
- Kordunn's Ready action will be triggered by the first group of hobgoblins


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2008)

Going out of town, Eldwyn would try to use his sling to skiprock a pair of hobgoblins.


----------



## Leif (Nov 1, 2008)

*Emagor, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor will move toward the rest of his party members with all the cautious haste that he can manage.

"Looks like this may be more of a battle than we originally expected!  What do you guys think about us forming up back-to-back to withstand the assault?  That may not be such a good idea, after all, though.  Let's decide where the weakest part of this circle of foes is going to be and make a concerted effort to punch through them quickly.  Does that sound better?" 

OOC: Emagor stands ready to fire his wand where needed.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2008)

*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 3*

Battle Map - Round 2

*Initiative:*

17 *Kordunn*
17 *Hobgoblin II*
17 *Storm*
17 *Emagor*
15 *Eldwyn*
15 *Hobgoblins IV, V, VI*
14 *Goblin Mage*


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC:  Thanee]I'm going ahead and posting this while I"m thinking about it.  Please put it in the proper sequence.

Emagor moves up to U 19 and casts _Color Spray_, which should catch three hobgoblins in its aoe, U 18, T 16, and V16.

This may or may not still apply after the other pcs act, I guess, so just pretend that I never said this?[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2008)

"*Pull back and heal yourself Eldwynn*!"

The dwarf gestures with one hand and webs similar to Leif's spring up entangling the rear ranks of the hobgoblins but not the halfling or his mount. He then places his hand back on the haft of his polearm and points it at the nearest hobgoblin. "*Come on then you blackguard*."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2008)

U13/V14 for the Web's center?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2008)

Eldwyn, knowing good advice when he hears it, orders his trusty steed back from his foe and prays for healing from beneficent hand of Urogolan. 

OOC: Fall back 5' and cast Cure Moderate for Aid (2d8+5=13)


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanee said:


> U13/V14 for the Web's center?




Sorry, yes that looks good.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2008)

*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 4*

Battle Map - Round 3

*Initiative:*

17 *Kordunn*
17 *Hobgoblin II*
17 *Storm*
17 *Emagor*
15 *Eldwyn*
15 *Hobgoblins IV, V, VI*


----------



## Voadam (Nov 10, 2008)

Kordunn moves back a step and brings his ranseur down hard upon the hobgoblin. The dwarf plants himself between the archer and the oncoming hobgoblin, a formiddable defense for the man.

Five foot step to V21 and attack the hobgoblin.


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2008)

*Emagor, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor steps up to T17 and casts _Fireburst_ at the hobgoblins in T16 and S15, concentrating mostly on hitting the unwounded hobgoblin.  [sblock=OOC  Yes, I know that will set the _webs_ ablaze!  That's half the fun![/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 11, 2008)

(I suppose you will delay after Eldwyn, though, so he can remove himself from the area first. )


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2008)

*Emagor Fighter/Wizard*



Thanee said:


> (I suppose you will delay after Eldwyn, though, so he can remove himself from the area first. )



No, actually, I'd rather not.  

Oh, Ok!!  I'll wait for him THIS TIME!!


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2008)

Question:  Since Emagor delayed until after Eldwyn in a previous round, is his initiative still 14 for the rest of the fight?  And, if so, doesn't he need to wait until after everyone else acts, including the hobgoblins, before he states his next action?  (Relativity always confuses me!  )

But here's a hint:  Emagor's eyes are fairly blazing and he stows his wand back in his bandolier grabbing his sword with both hands. (Giving him 1.5 times his str bonus, right?)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2008)

Eldwyn will fall back and ready his sling again.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2008)

*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 5*

Battle Map - Round 4

*Initiative:*

17 *Kordunn*
17 *Hobgoblin II*
17 *Storm*
15 *Eldwyn*
15 *Emagor*
15 *Hobgoblins IV, VI*


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

Seeing what happened to Emagor, Eldwyn decides a little artillery is in order and makes use of his sling (1d20+9=29). The stone bashes (2d6+2=12) the Hobgoblin in front of Emagor (II) and then bounces (1d20+7=26) to strike (1d6+1=5) the Hobgoblin next to him (IV).

OOC: crit check (1d20+9=27) Score!


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2008)

*Emagor*

Emagor, enraged by the hobgoblin's attack, will, if the offending hobgoblin was not already killed by Eldwyn's sling attack, attack it hmself.  If it is dead, but IV is still living, then he will attack IV instead.  If both of them are dead, then he will sheath his sword and favor Eldwyn with a look of gratitude.

Attack Roll, if necessary: (raw rolls only, no mods) d20=8; d8=1

Raw Roll, here, Thanee! I can't access Emagor's sheet from work to see what his mods are. I'll edit the post to add that info as soon as I'm able (1d20=8, 1d8=1)


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2008)

NICE rolls there, Scotley! 

@Leif: Raw rolls are fine (it's the way I do roll here as well). I do have your stats after all. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2008)

Kordunn hustles up to the side of his companion and uses his momentum to power another blow from his ranseur.


Charge to S18 and attack Hobgoblin II.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2008)

*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 6*

Battle Map - Round 5

*Initiative:*

17 *Kordunn*
17 *Storm*
15 *Eldwyn*
15 *Emagor*
15 *Hobgoblins IV, VI*


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2008)

I guess I didn't make it to S18

Kordunn thrusts his ranseur deeper into the webs to stab the remaining hobgoblin raider. 

Attack Hob VI


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2008)

Voadam said:


> I guess I didn't make it to S18




Right. Posted reasons in the OOC thread.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling drops a stone into his sling and sends it flying (1d20+9=15) (at IV). He then starts his mount moving toward Emagor planning on using some healing magic. 

OOC: If 15 hits damage (1d4+1=4)


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2008)

*Emagor*

Emagor switches to FULL DEFENSE, and backs out of the reach of the entangled hobgoblin.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2008)

*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library*

*First Combat Encounter - END OF COMBAT*

Battle Map - Round 6


----------



## Thanee (Feb 7, 2009)

*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library*

*Second Combat Encounter - ROUND 1*

Battle Map - Round 0

*Initiative:*

21 *Sir Dryw*
20 *Kordunn*
12 *Eldwyn*
11 *Emagor*
07 *The Basilisk*


----------



## Leif (Feb 7, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

Emagor says,  [free action] "Don't look, Peabody!"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

Suddenly wishing his shield were polished metal rather than wood, Eldwyn raises it before his eyes. He prays for the success of his companions in the coming fight. 

OOC: Prayer spell.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 9, 2009)

Kordunn quickly incants a word of power and webs spring up inside the room, entangling the beast.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 14, 2009)

Sir Dryw steps forward, raising his shield and closing his eyes. A faint distortion ripples across his face. The knight's nose darkens slightly, lengthens slightly, becoming somewhat wolfish.

"Stay near me!" he says, and he turns his head left and right, scenting the air.

[sblock=OOC]Five-foot-step forward. Use Aspect of Nature to acquire scent extraordinary ability. Move action to note the direction of the monster's scent.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

Emagor and Peabody move obiediently to take up a position behind Sir Dryw, looking intently (only) at his back.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 19, 2009)

*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library*

*Second Combat Encounter - ROUND 2*

Battle Map - Round 1

*Initiative:*

21 *Sir Dryw*
20 *Kordunn*
12 *Eldwyn*
11 *Emagor*
07 *The Basilisk*


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 19, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

"This creature is too deadly to leave alive this close to a settlement!" Sir Dryw says. "Make ready for its attack!"

Sir Dryw shifts his shield into position and hefts his shillelagh into striking position. He finds it curious the beast isn't upon them already, but continues to sniff the air, confident in his abilities and patience.

[sblock=OOC]Use shield block vs. the basilisk. This'll bump Sir Dryw's AC by +1. Ready a club strike when it comes into striking range. Scent allows one to pinpoint a creature's location if it is within 5 feet.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

"So THIS is why my mother always told me to be sure and wear clean underwear in stressful situations!"

For his action later this round, Emagor will ready a spell.  And hope against hope that he can figure out something useful to do against this brute.....


----------



## Voadam (Feb 20, 2009)

Kordunn attempts to move over to get an angle on the creature and blast it with a series of magic missiles. "*The webs are flammable but don't burn down the library, target the creature itself*." He tries to avoid direct eye contact with the beast and target its body with the unerring magical bolts.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 21, 2009)

*Gaze Attacks*

[SBLOCK=Gaze Attacks]*Gaze (Su):* A gaze special attack takes effect when opponents look at the creature’s eyes. Each opponent within range of a gaze attack must attempt a saving throw each round at the beginning of his or her turn in the initiative order. Only looking directly at a creature with a gaze attack leaves an opponent vulnerable. Opponents can avoid the need to make the saving throw by not looking at the creature, in one of two ways.

_Averting Eyes:_ The opponent avoids looking at the creature’s face, instead looking at its body, watching its shadow, tracking it in a reflective surface, and so on. Each round, the opponent has a 50% chance to not need to make a saving throw against the gaze attack. The creature with the gaze attack, however, gains concealment against that opponent.

_Wearing a Blindfold:_ The opponent cannot see the creature at all (also possible to achieve by turning one’s back on the creature or shutting one’s eyes). The creature with the gaze attack gains total concealment against the opponent.

A creature with a gaze attack can actively gaze as an attack action by choosing a target within range. That opponent must attempt a saving throw but can try to avoid this as described above. Thus, it is possible for an opponent to save against a creature’s gaze twice during the same round, once before the opponent’s action and once during the creature’s turn.[/SBLOCK]

Please make sure, that I know what precautions you are taking, once you come into line of sight.

Right now:

- Dryw: eyes shut (as wearing a blindfold)
- Kordunn: averting eyes


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling turns his back and fishes in his pack for a winter blanket. Then holding it before him to block his view, he makes his way along the web as close as he dares (to ~B11). Then still averting his gaze from the creature's face, he tosses the blanket (1d20+8=23) at its head trying to cover it.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

Emagor will also shut his eyes and cast _Extended Unluck_ with the intent to affect all foes within range.  [Can I get away with that?  Pleeeease?  ]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry, Leif, but targeted spells do require LoS. For that you have to use the averting your eyes option at least (the miss chance from concealment does not affect the spell, though, so it's basically a free 50% chance to avoid the gaze attack for that round).

Also _Unluck_ wouldn't effect the gaze attack in any way, since the miss chance from averting eyes it is not a roll made for the creature.

It would mostly be good for keeping it caught in the web (chance to break out would be really slim) and when it would have to make any saving throws itself.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok, then, I'll use the 'averting my gaze' option and case _Extended Unluck_ at the basilisk.

OOC:  I wasn't even thinking of the spell having any effect on the creature's gaze attacks.  But those honkin big monsters do have a nasty bite as well, and if it helps to keep it trapped in the _Web_, so much the better!


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanee said:


> [SBLOCK=Gaze Attacks]*Gaze (Su):* A gaze special attack takes effect when opponents look at the creature’s eyes. Each opponent within range of a gaze attack must attempt a saving throw each round at the beginning of his or her turn in the initiative order. Only looking directly at a creature with a gaze attack leaves an opponent vulnerable. Opponents can avoid the need to make the saving throw by not looking at the creature, in one of two ways.
> 
> _Averting Eyes:_ The opponent avoids looking at the creature’s face, instead looking at its body, watching its shadow, tracking it in a reflective surface, and so on. Each round, the opponent has a 50% chance to not need to make a saving throw against the gaze attack. The creature with the gaze attack, however, gains concealment against that opponent.
> 
> ...




As long as I can still target it with my magic missiles despite its concealment I will risk its gaze with averted eyes.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, _Magic Missile_ ignores all but total concealment.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Feb 24, 2009)

*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library*

*Second Combat Encounter - ROUND 3*

Battle Map - Round 2

*Initiative:*

21 *Sir Dryw*
20 *Kordunn*
12 *Eldwyn*
11 *Emagor*
07 *The Basilisk*


----------



## Thanee (Feb 24, 2009)

_Important Note:_ The small room has walls. 

With the Web now, they are not really visible, but the only entrance from your position is where Elrohas is standing and where the Web extends into the corridor. The small room is exactly like the other small rooms to the right.

Changed your positioning accordingly. The only way to see the basilisk without getting into the webs is to stand in the '9' column.

@Scotley: Eldwyn cannot toss the blanket this round... it's two move actions already to retrieve it and move into position.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 24, 2009)

Kordunn plants himself resolutely, he gestures again, focusing on the creature's flank he sends three more unerring bolts of white brilliance streaking into the beast.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, please just use my previous post for this round as well.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok.


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Not having a great variety of choices available to him in this situation, Emagor will use his _Wand of Magic Missile_ (CL3) again, sending two bolts of shimmering force speeding unerringly into the base of the basilisk's tail, which is where Emagor's eyes are unfailingly fixed throughout the entire process.

damage 2d4+2 = 5 Roll Lookup


----------



## Thanee (Mar 2, 2009)

*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library*

*Second Combat Encounter - ROUND 4*

Battle Map - Round 3

*Initiative:*

21 *Sir Dryw*
20 *Kordunn*
12 *Eldwyn*
11 *Emagor*
07 *The Basilisk*


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 3, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw continues to stand his ground, ready to strike should the monster break free.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 3, 2009)

White bolts again streak from the stolid Gold Dwarf champion of the Spell Lord. The magical bolts wind through the openings in the web to strike the beast more solidly in its torso.


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor will fire another charge from his _Wand of Magic Missile_ at the creature's rearward region, being very careful not to even glance anywhere near its head.  (It's still covered, isn't it?  Oh, well, can't be too careful.)  

OOC:  As I recall, the wand is cl3, so damage is 2d4+2.  Care to roll it, Thanee? 

"I must _STILL_ remember to buy a _BOW_ when next I am able!  This is ridiculous!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2009)

OOC: Can Eldwyn reach with a long spear while staying out of the web?


----------



## Thanee (Mar 8, 2009)

There are two free squares between the basilisk and the entrance, so no, that would require a 15 ft. reach.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling readies his warsling and drops in a bullet hopeful that he can manage a shot before the Basalisk shakes off the cloak. He sets the sling spinning.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 8, 2009)

*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library*

*Second Combat Encounter - END OF COMBAT*

Battle Map - Round 4


----------



## Thanee (Apr 4, 2009)

*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library*

*Third Combat Encounter - ROUND 1*

Battle Map - Round 0

*Initiative:*

23 *The Ghost Librarian* (has already acted)
20 *Storm*
18 *Emagor*
12 *Sir Dryw*
09 *Eldwyn*
06 *Kordunn*
--- ROUND 2 ---
23 *The Ghost Librarian*


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 4, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

"Ha! Ha!" Sir Dryw exclaims, stepping forward to fill the gap next to Kordunn. "A challenge worthy of my fighting honor! Have at thee, monster!"

Sir Dryw strikes at the librarian with his enchanted shillelagh.

[sblock=Actions and Stuff]
* Use fighting challenge. 5-foot step forward and attack. Librarian is designated target for shield block.
* *Fighting Challenge:* Round 1; Versus a foe with INT 5+ and CR 3+, Dryw gains a +1 morale bonus on Will saves, attack rolls, and damage rolls.
* _Barkskin:_ 50 minute duration, +2 natural AC bonus, total AC 25 with shield block.
* _Bear's Endurance:_ 5 minute duration, +4 Con, +10 hp, +2 Fort and Con skills.
* _Shillelagh_ cast on club: +1 enhancement bonus, 2d6 points of damage base.
* Attack & Damage Roll: 1d20+10=25, 2d6+4=11. _N.B._ I didn't roll a miss chance for if the librarian is incorporeal. If fighting challenge isn't applicable, attack roll and damage roll are each 1 point lower.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

The little priest boldly presents his holy symbol (1d20+5=17) and orders the undead creature back. 

OOC: That's good for a level plus two creature Turning damage (2d6+8=12). Hope it is enough...


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Hey, here's a thought! Maybe if we leave the books here, he'll leave us alone? Do any of you have a 'pass'* for this library? Hold, Sir Dryw! The librarian is just doing his job!"

Emagor will divest himself of any books from the library that he has. (I don't think he still had any, but, just to make sure.....?)

*OOC: I'm not sure what you would call a 'library card' in this situation.

OOC:  This post transferred from IC thread.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2009)

Kordunn raises his holy symbol as well, adding his power to that of Eldwynn.

Aid another if I can as I can turn as well.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2009)

From out of the shadows bursts a familiar face, Storm the bowslinger, he moves towards the fray, but is unable to get to a location to fire off his deadly bow. 

[sblock=OOC]
Move: to F9
Standard: Move to F2
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 9, 2009)

Sir Dryw replies, "It's not it's job that's my concern, Emagor, but rather it's undead nature! Such a creature is an affront!"


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor is thoroughly nonplussed by Sir Dryw's response.  "*Sigh* So be it, then.  More unnecessary carnage, yay!"


----------



## Thanee (Apr 10, 2009)

*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library*

*Third Combat Encounter - ROUND 2*

Battle Map - Round 1

*Initiative:*

20 *Storm*
18 *Emagor*
12 *Sir Dryw*
09 *Eldwyn*
06 *Kordunn*
--- ROUND 3 ---
23 *The Ghost Librarian*


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2009)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor will remain on Full Defense, and stay as far away from the 'librarian' and all library books as he possibly can.  "Come on, Peabody, let's stay out of the way and see if we can help from the rear."


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 10, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

"Press on!" Sir Dryw urges. "In life, this creature may have been good, but now it is a threat to the living!"

The half-elf advances, attacking as he moves, wielding his club with practiced skill.

[sblock=Actions and Stuff]
* Use fighting challenge (round 2/7). 5-foot step forward and attack. Librarian is designated target for shield block.
* *Fighting Challenge:* Round 1; Versus a foe with INT 5+ and CR 3+, Dryw gains a +1 morale bonus on Will saves, attack rolls, and damage rolls.
* _Barkskin:_ 50 minute duration, +2 natural AC bonus, total AC 25 with shield block.
* _Bear's Endurance:_ 5 minute duration, +4 Con, +10 hp, +2 Fort and Con skills.
* _Shillelagh_ cast on club: +1 enhancement bonus, 2d6 points of damage base.
* Attack & Damage Roll: 1d20+10=26, 2d6+4=6. _N.B._ I didn't roll a miss chance for if the librarian is incorporeal. If fighting challenge isn't applicable, attack roll and damage roll are each 1 point lower.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

Strong in his faith, the halfling continues to hold forth the holy symbol (1d20+5=18) of his god. 

OOC: turning damage (2d6+8=13) both rolls were exactly one better, maybe if Eldwyn gets a litttle help this time...


----------



## renau1g (Apr 11, 2009)

Not knowing full well the situation at hand and not wanting to attack a potentially innocent creature, despite its current condition (living impaired), Storm will wait alongside Emagor to see what the creature does.

If it attacks/becomes hostile, he'll fire a pair of arrows from his enchanted bow (1d20+9, 1d10+4 (rapid shot)) at the ghostly apparition.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 16, 2009)

Kordunn's Turn Undead

Sorry, no help. And sorry for the delay, updating forthcoming this evening.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 18, 2009)

*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library*

*Third Combat Encounter - ROUND 3*

Battle Map - Round 2

*Initiative:*

20 *Storm*
18 *Emagor*
12 *Sir Dryw*
09 *Eldwyn*
06 *Kordunn*
--- ROUND 4 ---
23 *The Ghost Librarian*


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

Although his better judgment tells him that the 'librarian' would be no real threat if we stopped harassing him, Emagor will, nevertheless  assist Sir Dryw by casting _Magic Missile_ at the ghost, which will inflict 2d4+2 hp damage to the creature.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

Letting the holy symbol fall to hang about his neck, Eldwyn once more takes up his trusty sling (1d20+9=26) and lets fly a skiprock (1d6+2=3).


----------



## renau1g (Apr 20, 2009)

Storm will continue his ranged assault, concentrating on only 1 arrow this time to help ensure his accuracy, while keeping an eye on anyone approaching from the rear

[sblock=OOC]
1d20+11, 1d10+4, just 1 shot
+12 Spot
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 21, 2009)

Sir Dryw shudders, gritting his teeth. "The chill.... The chill of the grave!" he groans, and then with a stronger voice calls out, "Press our advantage! If only I fall, it is a small price to pay to rid the world of this undead fiend!"

The dauntless knight lashes out again with his club as he advances farther toward the creature's flank.

[sblock=Actions and Stuff]
* Use fighting challenge (round 3/7). 5-foot step forward and attack. Librarian is designated target for shield block.
* *Fighting Challenge:* Round 1; Versus a foe with INT 5+ and CR 3+, Dryw gains a +1 morale bonus on Will saves, attack rolls, and damage rolls.
* _Barkskin:_ 50 minute duration, +2 natural AC bonus, total AC 25 with shield block.
* _Bear's Endurance:_ 5 minute duration, +4 Con, +10 hp, +2 Fort and Con skills.
* _Shillelagh_ cast on club: +1 enhancement bonus, 2d6 points of damage base.
* Attack & Damage Roll: 1d20+8=26, 2d6+4=8. _N.B._ I didn't roll a miss chance for if the librarian is incorporeal. If fighting challenge isn't applicable, attack roll and damage roll are each 1 point lower.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2009)

I suppose, Kordunn will join in with a _Magic Missile_. Update coming sunday, I'm not at home tomorrow.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 26, 2009)

*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library*

*Third Combat Encounter - ROUND 4*

Battle Map - Round 3

*Initiative:*

20 *Storm*
18 *Emagor*
12 *Sir Dryw*
09 *Eldwyn*
06 *Kordunn*
--- ROUND 5 ---
23 *The Ghost Librarian*


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2009)

Startled by the ghost's tactics and assault on him, Emagor has a moment of doubt.  However, when he sees that his _mage armor_ has protected him from the ghost's chilling touch, he is rejuvenated.

Emagor forcefully shakes his _wand of magic missile_ at the ghost and fires another burst of arcane energy at the creature.  (I'll let you roll it this time, Thanee.  Thanks.)  "Take that, pale ex-bookworm!  I was on your side, but you have assaulted _this_ mage at your peril.  Now a reckoning is overdue!"

[sblock=Wheaties?]Emagor seems to be a-feeling his wheaties all of a sudden, doesn't he? [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2009)

Surprised by the ghost's speed and appearance next to him, Storm will take a step away from the apparition and fire off an arrow, hoping this one will be more effective.

[sblock=OOC]
5 ft step to E3
1d20+11, 1d10+4, just 1 shot
+12 Spot
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 27, 2009)

Storm's arrow hits (barely ) and destroys the spectre (Emagor: no wand charge used up).

No further actions required... updating IC.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 27, 2009)

*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library*

*Third Combat Encounter - END OF COMBAT*

Battle Map - Round 4


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2009)

*Seventh Chapter - Barren River*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 1*

Battle Map - Round 0

*Initiative:*

24 *Storm*
22 *Eldwyn*
21 *Sir Dryw*
19 *Kordunn*
06 *Emagor*
05 *Giant Frog I, II*
03 *Sahuagin Warrior I, II, III, IV*
02 *Sahuagin Mutant I, II*


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 18, 2009)

Sir Dryw hefts his shield and shillelagh as he rushes forward shouting, "Ha ha! A challenge worthy of my mettle! Face me or slither back to your watery hovels, foul denizens of the deep!"

[sblock=Actions]
Move to M10. Ready attack against first target that comes within reach.

Swift Action: Use _test of mettle_. Any CR 3+ enemy that has a language and INT 5+ with line of sight to Sir Dryw that is within 100 feet must make a DC 14 Will save or exclusively target Sir Dryw for 7 rounds.

*AC:* 22, or 23 with shield block. Sir Dryw has an amulet of natural AC, but I don't have the bonus recorded.
*Attack & Damage:* 1d20+8=AC 23, 1d6+2=6 points of damage

I got the map to load today! Hurray!
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2009)

Kordunn says "*Let them come to us, they have no ranged weapons*." The dwarf stands his ground behind the rocky turf starting off with a magic missile centered on the lead fish man.


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Fighter|Wizard, and Peabody*

Emagor, still ready with his _color spray_ seeks a protected position behind his militaristic friends and waits for the foes to reach a point in range of his spell. As soon as the area that the spell will affect is filled with nasties, he unleashes his magic upon them.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 19, 2009)

"Aye, Emagor! Stand ready! The siren call of battle sings loudly in my blood! Ha! Ha!"


----------



## renau1g (Nov 20, 2009)

Storm smiles as the creatures show themselves and at Kordunn's words he nods "Yes, let's rain death on them. Focus out shots to not spread out our effectiveness." he agrees. The human fires off a pair of arrows that streak towards the closest sahaguin. 

[sblock=ooc]
Rapid Shot at Sahaguin Mutant I (I think that's the one Kordunn attacked, if not change to that one) - +9/+9 - 1d10+4 damage (if they're monstrous humanoids another +2 damage each shot)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"Steady my friends the time for brave deeds is at hand." Eldwyn begins to sing a song of encouragement. 

OOC: An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2009)

*Seventh Chapter - Barren River*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 2*

Battle Map - Round 1

*Initiative:*

24 *Storm*
22 *Eldwyn*
21 *Sir Dryw*
19 *Kordunn*
06 *Emagor*
05 *Giant Frog I, II*
03 *Sahuagin Warrior I, II, III, IV*
02 *Sahuagin Mutant I, II*


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Fighter|Wizard, and Peabody*

Emagor is still holding his action for now.  He wants to get that BIG illegitimate frog in his spell!  Scratch that!  The 4-armed sahuagin is his target of preference! (With no collateral damage to the party, of course.)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling brings his warsling (1d20+10=19) into action sending a stone (1d6+1=5) at the Sahuagin directly out in front of him. 

OOC: Doh, left off my own bonus of +1 to hit and damage, so 20 to hit and 6 on damage.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 24, 2009)

"You shall fall!" Sir Dryw declares as he leaps toward the nearest monster, his shield and shillelagh ready for action.

[sblock=Actions]
5-foot step to N11.
Attack and Damage: 1d20+8=28, 1d6+2=6
Back-Up for Crit: 1d20+9=19, 1d6+3=6
Use _shield block_ against sahuagin *I.
I forgot the +1 to hit and damage for the first rolls. Mea culpa.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 25, 2009)

"Continue to focus our attacks!" Storm calls out as he unleashes another pair of arrows at the monstrous creature and steps away from them.

[sblock=ooc]
Rapid Shot at Sahaguin Mutant I (I think that's the one Kordunn attacked, if not change to that one) - +9/+9 - 1d10+4 damage (if they're monstrous humanoids another +2 damage each shot). 5 ft step back.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2009)

Now that the opponents are all out of the water Kordunn draws out the scroll of fireball and invokes its power to envelop as many of the swarming fish men and toads as he can without harming Sir Dryw.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2009)

*Seventh Chapter - Barren River*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 3*

Battle Map - Round 2

*Initiative:*

24 *Storm*
22 *Eldwyn*
21 *Sir Dryw*
19 *Kordunn*
06 *Emagor*
05 *Giant Frog I, II*
03 *Sahuagin Warrior I, II, III, IV*
02 *Sahuagin Mutant II*


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2009)

[SBLOCK=MAP.JPG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling calls upon the power of Urogalan to produce a cacophony in front of the giant frog's (1) nose. The stunningly loud noise encompasses the frog and the two Sahuagin warriors before him as well. 

OOC: Sound Burst damage (1d8=5) and DC15 Fort save or be stunned for one round.


----------



## Leif (Dec 6, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody*

[This was last round, I think?]  Emagor now casts Web, achoring the webs on the rocks in L4 and extending northward to the rocks in H5, and broad enough to encompass the foes in K4 J4 and K-J 6-7. Throughout all of this, the wizard remains uncharacteristically quiet, not even making any snide remarks to his iguana familiar. For his part, Peabody seems to enjoy the peace and quiet. He also has nothing to say. 

[sblock=Thanee]Is it in the right place now, Sir?[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 7, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*



> Dryw is attacked by the other mutant and one more sahuagin in the meantime and he does not share the luck of the dwarven paladin. The mutant savagely claws into the knight's shoulder, ripping through his flesh with sharp nails, while the other sahuagin also manages to overcome his defenses and hurt Sir Dryw.




"Ha! My blood is a badge of honor!" Sir Dryw says as he hammers his shillelagh into the warrior once again. "Flee! Flee while you still can!"

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Another natural 20 for 5 damage. 1d20+8=28, 1d6+2=5 But only backed up with a 10, which almost certainly doesn't hit. 1d20+8=10, 1d6+2=8

Reminder: A foe that begins its turn in a square threatened by Dryw counts all threatened squares as difficult terrain. This means each square moved into usually counts as two squares.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Dec 7, 2009)

Storm curses as the enemy approaches him at the least preferred range for the ranger, up close and personal. He quickly fires off an arrow then moves north towards his allies. If he was to battle one of these beasts in close quarters, at least he'd have help. Storm quickly draws his longsword.

[sblock=ooc]
Standard - Shoot  at Warrior III vs ac; dmg (1d20 11=18,  1d10 4=9)
Move - to I1
Free - Draw longsword in one hand, carry bow in the other.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 13, 2009)

*Seventh Chapter - Barren River*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 4*

Battle Map - Round 3

*Initiative:*

24 *Storm*
22 *Eldwyn*
21 *Sir Dryw*
19 *Kordunn*
06 *Emagor*
05 *Giant Frog I, II*
03 *Sahuagin Warrior I, II, III, IV*
02 *Sahuagin Mutant II*


----------



## Thanee (Dec 13, 2009)

[SBLOCK=MAP.JPG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

Nudging his mount south, Eldwyn brings his sling (1d20+10=17) into action sending a stone (1d6+2=8) at the frog who ate Dryw. "Come quickly my friends we must free our comrade from the belly of the beast."


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 14, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*



> Sir Dryw gets the full attention of the remaining and still able aquatic creatures. The giant frog leashes out with its tongue, which promptly wraps around the nature warrior and drags him into the huge mouth. The sahuagin, that Dryw just attacked, follows and attacks savagely, as does the mutant, who unleashes a storm of claws and teeth upon the knight. Dryw must endure a few hits and now begins to feel the strain of his own wounds. Worse, though, he is now quite restricted and his shillelagh won't be much use for him at the moment.




"Unmouth me, foul creature! Ag! Miscreants! Striking a man while he's being eaten! I shall wreak a terrible vengeance on you all!"

Sir Dryw starts foaming at the mouth, his eyes rolling wildly. He tosses his shield and shillelagh as he he roars, wolf-like fangs growing in his mouth and talons extending from his fingers. As he struggles in the giant frog's maw, it almost seems as if he is deliberately trying to wriggle deeper into the beast's body!

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Sir Dryw sheds his shillelagh and shield (free actions) and wants to pretty much voluntarily wriggle down the giant frog's throat in order to avoid sahuagin claws. I'm not sure how you'd adjudicate this. Sir Dryw had a dagger in his off-hand from before the fight started; he'll keep that. He also goes berserk (free action) and uses aspect of nature to gain natural attacks (standard action):

"The druid gains a primary bite attack (at her full base attack bonus) and two secondary claw attacks (at her base attack bonus -5 and adding only half her Strength bonus on damage rolls). The bite attack deals bludgeoning, piercing, and slashing damage equal to a short sword of the druid's size (1d6 for a Medium druid, or 1d4 for a Small druid), while the claws deal piercing and slashing damage equal to a dagger of the druid's size (1d4 for a Medium druid, or 1d3 for a Small druid)."

I'm not sure if aspect of nature restores hit points the way wild shape does. The text at d20 SRD doesn't say, so my guess is no. I'll leave that up to you. Sir Dryw will get 10 temporary hit points from going berserk.

Assuming he's able, he'll concentrate on a dramatic and gory exit from the giant frog next round. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 15, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody*

Emagor, shocked by his melee success, pauses, dumbfounded and looks at the bloody blade in his hand.  "Criminy!  How about it, Peabody, did I make the wrong career choice?"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 24, 2009)

*Seventh Chapter - Barren River*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 5*

Battle Map - Round 4

*Initiative:*

24 *Storm*
22 *Eldwyn*
21 *Sir Dryw*
19 *Kordunn*
06 *Emagor*
05 *Giant Frog I, II*
04 *Grynth*
03 *Sahuagin Warrior I, IV*
02 *Sahuagin Mutant II*


----------



## Scotley (Dec 26, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn nudges his mount back a bit (to P1) and drops another stone into his sling (1d20+10=26). He is gratified by the 'thud' the stone makes as it smacks (1d6+2=5) the nearest Sahuagin (IV).


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 1, 2010)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw struggles within the beast's belly. Conflicting forces clash within him: the shock of his injuries, his bolstered courage, the animalistic rage. He starts slashing and biting, almost devoid of reason but intent of ending his foe's life.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Sir Dryw's bite, claw, claw: 1d20+9=12, 1d20+4=22, 1d20+4=15, 1d6+4=9, 1d4+2=3, 1d4+2=6

To make that a little easier:
1. Bite hits AC 12 for 9 points.
2. First claw hits AC 22 for 3 points.
3. Second claw hits AC 15 for 6 points.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 2, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody*

As Peabody looks on uninterestedly, Emagor will cast _Extended Unluck_ on the _other_ fat amphibian creature. [not the one that has ingested Sir Dryw]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Grynth*

The orc urges his mount forward while drawing a greatsword from his backpack. Then he dismounts from his horse and assesses the situation trying to gauge where he might best be needed.

OOC: Entering map at '-9, retrieving weapon while horse moves to T-9 & dismounting.
I was looking at the map from post #281 instead of that from post #285.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 4, 2010)

Kordunn maneuvers around and uses the hooks on his ranseur to snatch the amulet off the frog in front of him.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice one, Voadam. And welcome back! 

Will update either tonite or tomorrow, as I find the time.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2010)

*Seventh Chapter - Barren River*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 6*

Battle Map - Round 5

*Initiative:*

24 *Storm*
22 *Eldwyn*
21 *Sir Dryw*
19 *Kordunn*
06 *Emagor*
05 *Giant Frog I, II*
04 *Grynth*
03 *Sahuagin Warrior I, IV*
02 *Sahuagin Mutant II*


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2010)

*Eldwyn*

Urging his mount back a step, Eldwyn launches a deadly accurate attack with his sling (1d20+10=28). The stone (1d6+2=4) hits the fellow square in the chest, but perhaps not with as much force as Eldwyn hoped.


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody*

Angry that he was caught off-guard by the Sahuagin he currently faces, Emagor draws steel and attacks for all he is worth.  "Hold on tight, Peabody!  It's going to get rough for a little bit now."

Emagor's return attack on a sahuagin (1d20+10=27, 1d8+6=14)  (Not quite a crit threat, but he thumped the fishy good!)

[sblock=Thanee]Did I finally get it right, I hope?[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 10, 2010)

*Sir Dryw*

The wounded, ichor-covered knight whirls left and right, and then sees his comrade in danger of being swallowed alive. With a savage growl, he charges, half running, half bounding, his fanged maw stretched wide for the attack.

[sblock=OOC Stuff]
I don't know if Sir Dryw can charge all the way to our grappled ranger, but if he can, here's a charge bite attack: 1d20+11=25, 1d6+4=5.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Grynth*

Grynth flies into a rage, charges the one remaining Sahuagin Mutant and swings his greatsword at the beast.

OOC: Raging, charging to M-7, attacking Attack & Damage (1d20+16=18, 2d6+12=17)


----------



## Voadam (Jan 12, 2010)

"*Emagor! I'll distract him while you move to his other side*." Kordunn moves back a step beside the rubble to support Emagor by feinting with his ranseur to draw the warrior off guard. Then the dwarf spins and brings the ranseur down upon the mutant pursuing him, the blow powered by dwarven strength and divine might.

Move 5' step to M4 to threaten the sahuagin on Emagor and set up a flank with his reach weapon if Emagor moves as directed then strike the mutant sahuagin with a smite evil paladin smack.


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance (Fighter|Wizard), and Peabody*



Voadam said:


> "*Emagor! I'll distract him while you move to his other side*." Kordunn moves back a step beside the rubble to support Emagor by feinting with his ranseur to draw the warrior off guard. Then the dwarf spins and brings the ranseur down upon the mutant pursuing him, the blow powered by dwarven strength and divine might.
> 
> Move 5' step to M4 to threaten the sahuagin on Emagor and set up a flank with his reach weapon if Emagor moves as directed then strike the mutant sahuagin with a smite evil paladin smack.



Emagor does his best to move as indicated as soon as he is able.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 20, 2010)

*Seventh Chapter - Barren River*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 7*

Battle Map - Round 6

*Initiative:*

24 *Storm*
22 *Eldwyn*
21 *Sir Dryw*
19 *Kordunn*
06 *Emagor*
05 *Giant Frog I*
04 *Grynth*
03 *Sahuagin Warrior I, IV*
02 *Sahuagin Mutant II*


----------



## Thanee (Jan 20, 2010)

[SBLOCK=Map.jpg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Grynth*

The large orc moves around the Sahuagin Mutant and expertly makes a slashing motion across its midsection.

OOC: Moving via L-7, K-7, J-6, J-5, K-4, then attacking the Sahuagin Mutant Attack & Damage (1d20+14=30, 2d6+12=15)


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 20, 2010)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw roars, sounding more like an enraged bear than a half-elf. He drops to all fours and rushes after the giant frog, loping some of the way on two legs. The wolfish knight's fangs snap mightily at the monstrous amphibian.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Move to G20. Bite attack against the giant frog: 1d20+9=27, 1d6+4=7.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2010)

Emagor, gravely concerned over Kordunn's physical state, but even more concerned that the frog which has swallowed Sir Dryw seems to be making its escape, says, 'Here, Kordunn, hold this scaly fellow off for a moment whilst I evdeavor again to put a stop to the slimy amphibian's antics." 

Emagor's intent is to cast _Magic Missile_ at the fleeing frog if Kordunn is able to occupy the sahuagin for just a moment.  If Kordunn is unable or unwilling to comply, or if he just can't hear because of all the blood in his ears, then Emagor will make another sword attack at the sahuagin this round.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 22, 2010)

"*A moment Emagor*." Kordunn moves back a step so his ranseur is in position to slash either sahuigin and focuses. Divine positive energy flows into him, bringing him back to fighting vigor.

five foot step to M3, threaten both sahuigin with reach, lay on hands to heal himself.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2010)

Eldwyn sees one of his companions savaged and decides he can do more good as a healer than a warrior. He urges his mount to bring him alongside Kordunn and calls upon the divine power of Urogalen to heal the dwarf.

OOC: Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5=8)


----------



## Thanee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Seventh Chapter - Barren River*

*First Combat Encounter - ROUND 8*

Battle Map - Round 7

*Initiative:*

24 *Storm*
22 *Eldwyn*
21 *Sir Dryw*
19 *Kordunn*
06 *Emagor*
05 *Giant Frog I*
04 *Grynth*
03 *Sahuagin Warrior I, IV*
02 *Sahuagin Mutant II*


----------



## Thanee (Jan 25, 2010)

[SBLOCK=Map.jpg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam (Jan 25, 2010)

"*Thank you Eldwyn. This orc appears to desire to aid us and oppose our enemies. I shall return the favor*." Kordunn moves and brings about his ranseur upon the mutant sahuagin, distracting him from the orc.

Move to N5 to be in position to flank the mutant and attack him with reach.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 25, 2010)

Sir Dryw lunges after the giant frog, jaws snapping and claws slashing.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
5 foot step to F21 and bite/claw/claw.
1d20+9=13, 1d20+4=20, 1d20+4=6, 1d6+4=5, 1d4+2=3, 1d4+2=3
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance (Fighter|Wizard), and Peabody*

Emagor will cast _Critical Strike_ and cleave the sahuagin at J3 with his longsword.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Grynth*

Grynth attacks once more.

OOC: Attack & Damage (1d20+14=17, 2d6+12=16)
Not sure what, if anything, will be up when it comes to my turn, so:
Attacking Sahuagin Mutant II.
If that one is down then attacking Sahuagin Warrior I.
If that one is down as well then moving to and attacking Sahuagin Warrior IV.
If that one is down as well then running to be adjacent to the giant frog.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2010)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling urges his mount back out of reach of the sharkman's claws and looses another stone (1d20+10=30) which hits (2d6+4=12) hideous foe in the head. 


OOC: crit check (1d20+10=18)


----------



## Thanee (Jan 31, 2010)

*Seventh Chapter - Barren River*

*First Combat Encounter - END OF COMBAT*

Battle Map - Round 8


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2011)

Eliath takes a shot at the lizardman hoping to get in a lucky shot. Normally the small bow is to stop spellcasters but this brute doesn't look like he knows any spells.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* will add after map is up if alright - will try to get within 30' if have higher INIT
*Standard:* hand crossbow attack: +11, 1d4(P) + 3d6 sneak attack damage if target flatfooted and within 30' 
*Free: *none[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
*Conditions:* None
*In hand:* Rapier & Hand crossbow

```
HP: 47/47
  
AC: 19 AC Touch: 15 AC Flatfooted: 19

   INIT: +5     Fort: +5      Speed: 30'
    BAB: +5   Reflex: +9         DR: none
Grapple: +7     Will: +1         SR: none

[U]Weapon Stats[/U]
 -Rapier(melee): +12, DMG = 1d6+5(P),      CRIT 18-20x2
 -Dagger(melee): +11, DMG = 1d4+2(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
 -Dagger(range): +11, DMG = 1d4+2(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2, RANGE: 10'
-Handbow(range): +11, DMG = 1d4(P),        CRIT 19-20x2, RANGE: 30'
```
*Items*
-potions: cure moderate(x2)
-potion: shield of faith(+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you need initiative?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 15, 2011)

Sure, if you guys want to roll your initiative, go ahead. If any are missing still, I will make the remaining rolls then. 

In the past, I have made all the rolls, but with the dice roller here, you can make any rolls corresponding to your actions. You can also let me handle the rolling, if you prefer that. I'm fine either way.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance*

Emagor draws his magic longsword, hefts his magic steel shield, and readies a spell (_Critical Strike_).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2011)

to be re-written


----------



## Thanee (Apr 17, 2011)

*Seventh Chapter - Barren River*

*Second Combat Encounter - ROUND 1*

Battle Map - Round 0

*Initiative:*

28 *Earmy*
12 *Professor*
11 *Eliath*
08 *Eldwyn*
06 *Emagor*
04 *Large Lizardman*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 17, 2011)

*Please post your combat actions for the first round!*

Because there was no map before, please repost your action (or change it as you see fit), if you have posted something above already.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2011)

His sling already in hand, Eldwyn lets fly at the over-sized Lizardman.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanee said:


> *Please post your combat actions for the first round!*
> 
> Because there was no map before, change it as you see fit, if you have posted something above already.




Earmy casts shield and then readies his bow and an arrow as a part of a move action.

as alt action:
if the big lizard person approaches Earmy, shield will be cast defensively.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 18, 2011)

With a quick pull of the trigger Eliath sends a small bolt off towards the beast. It's size compared to the creature is almost laughable but Eliath aimed for something vital.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* Move to the corner F-10 after pop shot
*Standard:* hand crossbow attack: +11, 1d4(P) + 3d6 sneak attack damage if target flatfooted and within 30' 
*Free: *none[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
*Conditions:* None
*In hand:* Rapier & Hand crossbow

```
HP: 47/47
  
AC: 19 AC Touch: 15 AC Flatfooted: 19

   INIT: +5     Fort: +5      Speed: 30'
    BAB: +5   Reflex: +9         DR: none
Grapple: +7     Will: +1         SR: none

[U]Weapon Stats[/U]
 -Rapier(melee): +12, DMG = 1d6+5(P),      CRIT 18-20x2
 -Dagger(melee): +11, DMG = 1d4+2(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
 -Dagger(range): +11, DMG = 1d4+2(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2, RANGE: 10'
-Handbow(range): +11, DMG = 1d4(P),        CRIT 19-20x2, RANGE: 30'
```
*Items*
-potions: cure moderate(x2)
-potion: shield of faith(+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance*

Emagor, putting his faith in his _Greater Mage Armor_ that he doesn't remember casting, but that the smiling gods have seen fit to grant him [wait a minute, he did that  first thing this morning, didn't he? duhhh me], boldly strides forward toward the lizard man and casts _Critical Strike_, smiting the foe as he does so.  [I'm leaving any rolls necessary in the capable hands of the DM.]


----------



## Malachei (Apr 18, 2011)

"A lizard creature, interesting..." the professor says. Then he realizes the beast wants to attack them, and hastily grabs his hand crossbow, firing a bolt at the enemy.


----------



## Malachei (Apr 19, 2011)

Confirming crit:


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2011)

*Seventh Chapter - Barren River*

*Second Combat Encounter - ROUND 2*

Battle Map - Round 1

*Initiative:*

28 *Earmy*
12 *Professor*
11 *Eliath*
08 *Eldwyn*
06 *Emagor*
04 *Large Lizardman*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2011)

As his bow as in his hands at the end of his spell and he drew an arrow just moments before, Earmy draws back on his string and shoots the arrow.









*OOC:*


an oops: for got to sbtract 4 for shooting into melee, so attack is 19


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2011)

_"Try and surround it,"_ Eliath says to Emagor as the elf steps up. _"It is big and dumb we should be able to bring it down easy enough."_

OOC: Thinking 13 is a miss even if it loses it's DEX and will fluff it as such.

Eliath steps aside the pains of his wounds fresh in his head. He tries to draw away the creature's attention so Emagor can get in behind it. Then he thrusts at the beast but the point gets caught in some of the finer chains of the gargantuan's armor.
 
[sblock=Actions]
*Special: * 5' step up to F-8
*Move:* Use Improved Feint to deny targets DEX to AC. Bluff check to set Sense Motive check for monster = DC 16
*Standard:* Attack using Combat Expertise (-3 to hit for +3 AC) attack: +9/1d6+5 new AC = 22
*Free: *speaking...[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
*Conditions:* None
*In hand:* Rapier & Hand crossbow

```
HP: 47/47
  
AC: 19 AC Touch: 15 AC Flatfooted: 19

   INIT: +5     Fort: +5      Speed: 30'
    BAB: +5   Reflex: +9         DR: none
Grapple: +7     Will: +1         SR: none

[U]Weapon Stats[/U]
 -Rapier(melee): +12, DMG = 1d6+5(P),      CRIT 18-20x2
 -Dagger(melee): +11, DMG = 1d4+2(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
 -Dagger(range): +11, DMG = 1d4+2(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2, RANGE: 10'
-Handbow(range): +11, DMG = 1d4(P),        CRIT 19-20x2, RANGE: 30'
```
*Items*
-potions: cure moderate(x2)
-potion: shield of faith(+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2011)

Emagor is concentrating too much on the business at hand to have any energy to spare for idle chatter.  He attacks the great lizard beast again with his longsword.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2011)

Pleased with his first volley, Eldwyn winds up his weapon again and slings another stone at the big Lizardman.


----------



## Malachei (Apr 28, 2011)

Schnickschnack makes sure he is not within the lizard creature's line of charge, trying to find a shade to hide and fires another bolt.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2011)

*bump?*


----------



## Thanee (May 14, 2011)

OOC: Sorry for the delay, didn't find much time last week (and was on a short trip until yesterday)... but I will continue today.


----------



## Thanee (May 14, 2011)

*Seventh Chapter - Barren River*

*Second Combat Encounter - ROUND 3*

Battle Map - Round 2

*Initiative:*

28 *Earmy*
12 *Professor*
11 *Eliath*
08 *Eldwyn*
06 *Emagor*
04 *Large Lizardman*
01 *Yarash*


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2011)

Earmy aims his bow at the large lizardfolk.

[addm: +1 damage for point blank shot,-4 att for shooting into melee]


----------



## Malachei (May 16, 2011)

Schnickschnack calls out "Earmy, move away, I'm coming..." and a moment later, a globe of darkness appears, stretching all around.

[sblock]

I'd like to cast blacklight, wait for Earmy to move away and then move to M-11 or nearby. I assume that Schnickschnack can move (and attack) over or under the pipe, right? 

If not, I'd like to move somewhere else, a space that fulfills the following criteria: 

Do not put my allies in darkness, unless I also put both enemies in darkness.


[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2011)

confused as to which way the profesero wants him to move, he heads to the south *(P,10)*


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2011)

Eldwyn sings a brief spell and vanishes from sight. 

OOC: Cast invisibility and take a step toward Emagor.


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance*

Emagor, somewhat disheartened by the repeated disappearance of his so-called "friends" apparently leaving him to stand toe-to-toe with the enormous Lizardman all by his poor lonesome self, once again reaches down within his vast stores of testicular fortitude and strikes out at the scaly foe with his sword.  [Roll for me, Thanee???]  Peabody merely shudders and cowers against Emagor's neck, whimpering his little iguana whimper.


----------



## HolyMan (May 17, 2011)

{{I'm right here and I can hear you. }} 

Eliath takes a deft step as he tries to get on the other side of the beast. He feints and then stabs at the creature.

*Actions:*
5' Step North
*Move:* Improved Feint
*Standard:* Attack


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2011)

*Seventh Chapter - Barren River*

*Second Combat Encounter - ROUND 4*

Battle Map - Round 3

*Initiative:*

28 *Earmy*
12 *Professor*
11 *Eliath*
08 *Eldwyn*
06 *Emagor*
04 *Large Lizardman*
01 *Yarash*


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2011)

Earmy follows the wall for 15 feet untill he is well out of the shadow, them moves NW for 15 feet. (arrive at N,6)

he then casts cat's grace.


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor boldly strides into his thrust at the great lizardman's vitals!  Peabody cowers most effectively.


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2011)

I plan on having Eliath move to D7 if the big lizard is still alive. Since he goes before Emagor that should give him a flanking bonus.

HM


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2011)

Eldwyn moves quietly over to Eliath and uses the wand to provide a cure.


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2011)

In case anyone is wondering I have yet to post actions as I am waiting on [MENTION=38657]Malachei[/MENTION] and the Professor.

And thanks for the cure - looks like I need to improve my AC a bit for this chosen combat style.

HM


----------



## Thanee (May 31, 2011)

Ok. Let's wait a bit longer, if he doesn't show up within a day, I will simply have him move 10' north and fire his crossbow at the lizardman.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 2, 2011)

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] : Go ahead, and post Eliath's action then. The Professor will do what I posted above.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 2, 2011)

Eliath side step up behind the ferocious lizardman. _"You stinking bug-eater! You will wish you had fled with that scaled tail between your legs instead of facing me!"_

His rapier flies out and...<not sure if an 18 is a hit>

OCC: Move to D7 btw.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 6, 2011)

*Seventh Chapter - Barren River*

*Second Combat Encounter - ROUND 5*

Battle Map - Round 4

*Initiative:*

28 *Earmy*
12 *Professor*
11 *Eliath*
08 *Eldwyn*
06 *Emagor*
01 *Yarash*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2011)

Earmy hustles around the darkness to place himself with in reach of the errent wizzard

double move
NW, W X 4, NE X 4 to end up at E,9 with a total move of 55 feet


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2011)

Drat I need to work on Eliath he is suppose to be a toe to toe fighter but uses finesse instead of strength to finish his opponents. Maybe more HP?

And I hate Evasion being all or nothing. Usually the all is enough to take you out of a fight - which it did. 

Bah the Lizard is down at least and the wizard shall soon follow. Will roll stabilize check next.


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

The great lizard man having gone down to defeat, Emagor was just about to gloat to Peabody, when the _fireball_ erupted around them, leaving both Fighter|Wizard and Iguana horribly scorched.  "I say, Peabody, let's get the hell out of here!" says Emagor, to which Peabody halfheartedly responds with a weak voice, "Eeep?"

Emagor goes on full defense, withdrawing from combat as expeditiously as he can safely do so, and as cautiously as he can heading for a protected spot at the rear of the party.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2011)

Ignoring his own wounds for the moment, Eldwyn uses the wand to try and save Eliath.


----------



## Malachei (Jun 11, 2011)

The professor steps forward, covering the enemy mage in his darkness, and shoots his crossbow at the enemy.


[sblock]
(move to G-13)



[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks like Yarash is up. Having trouble picking the right spell? 

HM


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry! 

Will make the update later today.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2011)

Ahhh!  So it was the *DM* who was asleep at the wheel!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah, kinda, but only for about the last week. 

Before I was waiting on a PM from Malachei, because his action doesn't quite work the way he intended. 

He informed me, BTW, that he is a little preoccupied currently, so I'm gonna NPC the Professor for the time being.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2011)

*Seventh Chapter - Barren River*

*Second Combat Encounter - ROUND 6*

Battle Map - Round 5

*Initiative:*

28 *Earmy*
11 *Eliath*
08 *Eldwyn*
06 *Emagor*
06 *Professor*
01 *Yarash*


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2011)

_{{ Huh? Where am I? }}_ Eliath says to himself as his eyes open and the pain of his wounds tell him he is alive._ {{ Did I fall down a hole or something? }}
__
"HELLO! Is anyone there?" _he calls out as he starts to stand.

OCC: Stand from prone. Question: Did he drop his weapons in hand?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah, he probably did... but I'm fine with being able to pick them up and stand up in a single move action (kinda like drawing them during a move).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2011)

"Blast it professor." earmy moves to a spot to strike where he last knew where the wizard wqs.
blind stab in the dark
base info: Rapier attack: +9 Dam: 1d6+1 crit: 18-20/x2 Type P
stabbing in the dark penalties and miss chances not included


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2011)

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]: Let me know what square you want to be in (you didn't list one, so I just moved you a bit behind the rest), and I will change it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2011)

Please put Emagor/Peabody in D9?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2011)

The square should correspond to the action you posted (i.e. behind the party and not in the front ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 26, 2011)

_"Earmy? Is that you?" _Eliath asks hearing the man's voice. _"Oh no! I think I'm blind!"_


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanee said:


> The square should correspond to the action you posted (i.e. behind the party and not in the front ).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Ok, then, I thought that was behind.  Oh, well, adjust as appropriate, please?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2011)

D9 is a 5-ft. step away from the enemy (there is noone else but that mage currently). 

Just stay where you are on the map now and go from there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2011)

Weary from his grevious wounds, Eldwyn calls upon the magic of the wand once more for his own benefit this time.


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor, sword and shield held at the ready, and Peabody on his shoulder watching for unexpected danger, moves to G8.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2011)

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]: You can reach G8 with your movement from last round (I will put you there in a second). So, you will start the current round in G8 then. 

Any actions for this round?

Remember it's pretty dark there currently. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif (Jul 5, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Knowing of no enemies nearby, and certainly not _seeing_ any in the magical darkness, Emagor stands ready to react swiftly to any stimulus, but initiates no further action at this time.  Peabody now has a headache, so he shakes his iguana head from side to side trying to clear it, and peers intently into the impenetrable darkness.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2011)

*Seventh Chapter - Barren River*

*Second Combat Encounter - ROUND 7*

Battle Map - Round 6

*Initiative:*

28 *Earmy*
11 *Eliath*
08 *Eldwyn*
06 *Emagor*
06 *Professor*
01 *Yarash*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2011)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]
[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]
[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]
[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]

In case you missed it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 20, 2011)

guided by the worlds of the professors instruction he takes a stab in the dak again toward the wizard.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 20, 2011)

OOC: Map was not up last time I was on. Since I have it now I am going to randomly move poor Eliath in the dark. Rolling 1d8 for direction (1 is north space and going clockwise from there).

Eliath keeps his sword up and takes a step in the dark. It is hard to keep up a good defense when you can't see but the elf tries his best.

[sblock=Actions] 5'step to C-8 and Total Defense if allowed.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2011)

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]
[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]

I need to know what you want to do. 

The darkness is a bit annoying, obviously. Just delay, if you do not know what else to do. It will be over soon! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*



Leif post 374 said:


> Knowing of no enemies nearby, and certainly not _seeing_ any in the magical darkness, Emagor stands ready to react swiftly to any stimulus, but initiates no further action at this time.  Peabody now has a headache, so he shakes his iguana head from side to side trying to clear it, and peers intently into the impenetrable darkness.




OOC:  Gee, I thought the highlighted portion MEANT delay....


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2011)

That was last round! 

But you can continue to delay, no problem. Not seeing much, doesn't really help. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2011)

*sigh* These rounds all look the same when you're blind.  Hey, wait a minute....


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]
> 
> I need to know what you want to do.
> ...




The darkness is not the problem, just he personal gloom of my busy life that overshadows my gaming these days. Posting as soon as I read up a bit.

Oh, and I hope you intended to say that the battle and not you will be over soon. ;-)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2011)

Eldwyn fumbles in his pouch for a coin and then prays for illumination upon it and rolls it in the general direction he think the wizard might be. 

OOC: Cast light on a coin and roll it. Not trying to hit anything, I just don't want the light to pinpoint Eldwyn's location since he's invisible.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 1, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Oh, and I hope you intended to say that the battle and not you will be over soon. ;-)




Oh... yep, there is a 't' missing in the 'It'. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2011)

*Seventh Chapter - Barren River*

*Second Combat Encounter - END OF COMBAT*

Battle Map - Round 7


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2011)

"Did some one shoot an arrow at the end there?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> "Did some one shoot an arrow at the end there?"




No. Not an arrow.

A bolt. 

Was the Prof's last attack...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


 oh, ok. though there was some one lurking about.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2012)

This deserves a PING!


----------

